# Lima de veras | Crònicas de un paseo "Del Puente a La Alameda" ;)



## Inkandrew9

Hola, que tal ... antes de todo quiero que lean esta aviso importante:




*Este thread no es apto para Limeños de pura cepa, de rompe y raja, mazamorreros, etc ... sirvanse retirarse y nunca mas vuelvan.*​








XD ... Jajaja!!! Meeentiraaa, este thread es apto para todos, siempre y cuando entren a verlo y postear en buena onda 

Empecemos con una pequeña introducciòn sobre los preparativos de este recorrido.

Hace 2 semanas, masomenos, no habìa vuelto a tomar fotos del Centro de Lima, asi que decidì recorrer sus callecitas y postearlas para que uds las vieran, ya que por cierto ... se me habìan acabado las fotos en mi anterior thread. Asì que, pensando por donde podrìa comenzar mi recorrido, decidì que me aventurarìa en visitar El Rìmac. Un distrito que guarda en sus calles ese sabor de la Lima de antaño. Me preparè para ir de mañana, como Miraflorino me lo habìa aconsejado, y pues me vestì lo mas "barrio" posible, para no despertar la mìnima sospecha entre los lugareños ...XD. Tomè la "Salamanca" y bajè en el puente "Rayitos de sol" :nuts: ... :lol: ... caminè hasta llegar al Jr Trujillo. No saben la sorpresa que me dì. Juzguen uds mismos:








Estan adoquinando todo el Jr Trujillo, y en las perpendiculares a el estan limpiando las fachadas, algunas las estan pasando con un manita de pintura blanca ... :banana: :banana: :banana:

Ya despues, entrè a la capilla de San Josè, si ... la popularmente llamada Iglesia mas pequeña del Mundo. 

El Sr. del Triunfo, en la parte inferior del altar.








Ahora si el Altar:








El techo es pintado y tiene los simbolos del sol, la luna, una fuente, y otros mas que no recuerdo en este momento.

















Tomando una paralela al Jr Trux, caminè y encontrè a mi paso a la Iglesia de Copacabana. El sol no estaba a mi favor, por eso la foto esta un poco opaca, por no decir bastante.


























Ya llegando a la "Alameda de los Descalzos", me llevè otra sorpresa, vi que habìan hombres y mujeres trabajando en obras de mejoramiento del ornato. Como puenden ver en la foto, al lado izquierdo de la Alameda, se ha puesto adoquines, hasta llegar al la Iglesia de Sta Liberata.

Este es el Colegio Nacional España:

















Y ahora llegamos a Sta Liberata, làstima que todavìa el sol no querìa salir para ayudarme para tomar unas fotos mas claras:



































La verdad, es una belleza ... si o no???


----------



## roberto_vp

Esa introducción :lol:

Qué bueno que estén arreglando el Jr. Trujillo... con los cuestionados adoquines pero no se ve mal con un color uniforme. Espero que asimismo se le de un buen tratamiento a tan bella capilla. Buenas fotos y estoy ansioso de ver más del Rímac, que es uno de los distritos más bellos de la ciudad.


----------



## dra.naths

Uy Andrés! este thread promete!
que bien que esten arreglando Jr. Trujillo (Canelita se pondrá feliz) ... he pasado por ahi un par de veces.. he ido hasta San Lázaro y he caminado un poco por Pizarro, y algunas otras calles que no recuerdo mucho.
La Iglesia de Copacabana es bonita, llegaste a entrar? la ultima vez que fui estaban restaurando una parte (al menos eso me parecio)... no tienen azulejos, bueno si una parte, la otra son muros pintados y les han puesto unos vidrios para que nadie los toque, me gusto mucho ese detalle.


----------



## Canelita

^^ nathy, tienes razón, este thread me ha puesto feliz, lo necesitaba... 

Andrés, ¡casi me matas del shock!!! Qué tal primicia ver el jirón Trujillo en remodelación. ¿Qué implica que estén adoquinando la calle? ¿Que será sólo peatonal? No me queda claro, pero obviamente están haciendo algo, ya lo tenían pendiente desde hace mucho.

Me encantó ver el interior de "la iglesia más pequeña del mundo"... supongo que no habrás encontrado el San Lázaro abierto...para la próxima entonces. 

La iglesia Sta. Liberata es muy bonita, concuerdo contigo, sobre todo el balcón y los detalles en las ventanas y los faroles. ¡Buena chamba, Andrés! 
A ver con qué otras sorpresas nos regalas. ¡Gracias y saludos! :cheers:


----------



## Imanol

Amo este thread.


----------



## papiriqui

q alegria me da q esten recuperando el jiron trujilo,,por mucho tiempo el rimac me parecio un sitio olvidado ,,pero con mucho q mostrar.



"rayitos de sol".......bueeeeno pues..no se rien los cobradores de combi , cuando uno dice q va a parar en este sitio? o dices baja pte trujillo!?


----------



## dannyhighrise

Woww Andrés!! Felicidades. Tal y como me dijiste, terminaste con los pies hinchados pero vale la pena, tu nuevo thread promete mucho, pero me asuste con la intro :colgate:


----------



## tacall

Q bienq se ve el jiron trujillo


----------



## Limeñito

Inkandrew9 said:


> Tomè la "Salamanca" y bajè en el puente "Rayitos de sol"


Tu le tienes fijación a ese puente y a ese nombrecito, ¿no? Eso es algo muy sintomático y revelador...
¿Y esta vez también dijiste "Baja en el puente Rayitos de Sol? Qué escándalo, estás cada vez más incontrolable....

Bueno, qué grato ver que algo se está haciendo en el Rímac, un distrito con harto potencial, en el que hay tanto por hacer. Desde hace tiempo sospechaba, pero desde que mi papá me compró hace un mes un "largavista", he confirmado que desde mi casa se ve la iglesia de San Lázaro y la de Santa Liberata, de la cual me llama especialmente la atención ese lindo balconcito.

Saludos, señorito "Rayitos de Sol".


----------



## Tiger_Army

Excelente thread, Inkandrew! Siempre he sentido curiosidad por esa zona de Lima que no conozco mucho.


----------



## kaMetZa

Uuusu! Con Warning incluído =S

Interesante lo del jirón Trujillo. Qué bueno por el adoquinamiento allí.

Al parecer el jirón se quedó con ese nombre porque en la colonia era el camino que se tomaba para ir a la norteña ciudad, y así se fue haciendo conocido como 'el camino a Trujillo', la 'calle a/de Trujillo' y finalmente el jirón Trujillo.


----------



## Ekeko

Me gusta como se ve el jiron Trujillo....a lo mejor algun dia se vuelve peatonal, con plantones decorativos, cafes, fachadas limpias y bien cuidadas. El Rimac merece eso y mucho mas.
Gracias por las fotos


----------



## Chris_ALOR

:happy: que bonito thread.... el Jirón Trujillo se ve bien (aunque no me convence el adoquinado).... y por lo visto en la foto se mantiene un buen perfil ......

como me gustan tus threads Andres cuando vas por el centro histórico de Lima.... algún día que me de una vuelta al tiro por la ciudad de los reyes espero salir contigo y Roberto a tomar fotos al centro de Lima. Saludos desde la Blanca ciudad. kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Què tiene mi introducciòn, Roberto??? ...XD Concuerdo contigo, sobre los adoquines, he visto que en la Plaza Italia .... creo ... usaron adoquines de color negro. Se veìan mucho mejor, pero bueno ... de todas formas no se ve mal, en las primeras cuadras del Jr Trujillo, el adoquinado. (ya que alparecer recièn estan empezando).

Nathicx, no lleguè a entrar a la Iglesia de Copacabana, estaba cerrada. Espero que en otra oportunidad tenga la suerte de entrar y ver los detalles que has descrito. 

Akane, amea!!! ... Què bueno que te haya gustado esta probadita del thread ...XD
Y bueno, sinceramente no se si el hecho de que se estè adoquinando el Jr Trux implique su futuro uso exclusivamente peatonal, investigarè mas al respecto.

Justo cuando tomè la primera foto, direccionè la mirada al fondo, pero Sn Làzaro no estaba abierto  ... serà pa la prox, ok??? 

Manuel ...tan ràpido y ya amas el thread??? ...tan fàcil eres??? :lol: ... :hahano: ... meeentira, gràcias x el cumplido 

Tigrillo, no se si otras personas dicen el verdadero nombre del puente en cuestiòn, para avisar que van a bajar allì. Pero si llegara a escucharlo, ten por seguro que me matarìa de risa 

Daniel, no sabeees!!! ... tuve que estar con los pies en agua helada y masajearme las piernas por el dolor. Pero buehh ... valiò la pena 

Tacall, tu avatar describe el dolor fatal que sentì en mis pies.

Oe LAST, còmo que fijaciòn??? simplemente estoy bromeando, ya que ni loco dirìa algo asì en una combi. Yo digo: "Bajo en Sta Rosa!!!"  ... ese es mi consejo para todos. Y tienes razòn, es grato ver que se estan acordando del Rìmac. Y por cierto ... desde tu cerro ves todo no??? ese largavistas què cosas no enfocarà??? ...XD

Tiger Army, yo tambien tengo la curiosidad de conocer mas del Rìmac, crèeme cuando te digo que regresarè ... no se cuando ... pero lo harè 

Markos, tienes razòn ese es el motivo por el cual esa calle tiene ese nombre. Recuerdo haberlo leido, visto y escuchado en varias ocasiones.

Ekeko, ojalà todo lo que dices se haga realidad en un futuro pròximo, pero claro ... tiene que estar dentro de un plan de recuperaciòn muy bien hecho. Lo que se esta haciendo es algo que hace tieeempo debio ponerse en curso.

CALOR!!! ...XD... nahh Christian. El Jr, como bien dices, mantiene su perfil. Lo cual es un punto a favor,lo malo es el estado de muchas construcciones, algunos apuntalados  .. ojalà estemos a tiempo para recuperar todo ello.

Y bueno, cuando te des un salto por "La Lema" avisa para guiarte px, fàcil se arma una reu con los foristas limeños 

Grax x la visita a to2 :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Sigo con mi relato 

Justo cuando estaba tomando las fotos de la fachada de Sta Liberata, se abriò las puertas de la iglesia. Decidì entonces asomar la mirada, un señor me viò y le preguntè: "Puedo entrar a ver???" y me dijo: "Sì, pasa no mas". Estaba feliz, al entrar notè el contraste del interior con el exterior, todo era tan Neoclàsico ... creo que ese es el estilo no??? y bueno empezè a tomar fotos como loco ...XD

El Altar :

















Retablos:



































Cùpula:








Muy lindo, no??? Aunque el color celeste no se si sea el original


----------



## Victor23peru

*Lima..........................my city*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Muy buen thread Andrés!!! el adoquinado rojo no me convence mucho! me provocó una mazamorrita!


----------



## Libidito

Puxa que buen thread, me gustó bastante, en sí todo lo historico me gusta


----------



## Limeñito

Inkandrew9 said:


> Oe LAST, còmo que fijaciòn??? simplemente estoy bromeando, ya que ni loco dirìa algo asì en una combi. Yo digo: "Bajo en Sta Rosa!!!"  ... ese es mi consejo para todos. Y tienes razòn, es grato ver que se estan acordando del Rìmac. Y por cierto ... desde tu cerro ves todo no??? ese largavistas què cosas no enfocarà??? ...XD


Mire papito, a mí me respeta, nada de decirme "oe". :banana::banana::banana:
Pues claro, desde el cerro (que no es mío!!!) se ve cierta parte del centro histórico, el Rímac incluído. No estaba seguro acerca de las iglesias rimenses, pero ahora gracias a mi largavista lo he confirmado.
Muy bonitas tus fotos del interior de la iglesia de Santa Liberata; se agradece.


----------



## *ClauDia*

simpática esta la lema pe bien secsi se ta poniendo


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Excelente thread, coincido que es fabuloso y sobre todo muy nuevas las vistas que has tomado.

Bravazos los enfoques y el detalle que muestras en cada foto.

Aunque LIma de veras suena grandilocuente, es entendible... para nosotros no hay otra como Lima... verdadera, sin hipocresias, sin falsas expectativas. Llena de realidades y de conciencias... donde somos uno solo y aquellas cosas que algunos piensan negativas solo nos hacen reconocer lo bello que es ser de ahì.

Bien por la iniciativa Inka y sobre todo super amena tu introducciòn.... ME ENCANTÓ!!!! jajajajajajajajaa..... Lima bella, hermosa y sin dobles caras!


----------



## protector88

Muy buenas fotos, siempre es una alegria saber que estan rescatando las partes historicas del Rimac. Por otro lado, seria interesante ver en que estado se encuentra la Quinta del Marquez de Presa no creen? a mi parecer es mas un palacete que una quinta pero en fin, su estilo rococo es muy dificil de encontrar en construcciones civiles de Lima. A ver si alguien se anima a sacarle unas tomas.


----------



## skyperu34

Que bonito thread y buen recorrido, felicidades inkan, ahora eres todo un forista ON TOPIC...

PD: No me está gustando ese adoquinado... a esperar hasta el final.


----------



## joseph0089

ah por cierto para poner los adoquines quitaron todo el asfalto q habia antes? porque con el asfalto incluso se notaba los rieles del antiguo tranvia ¿tambien lo habran quitado?


----------



## Vane de Rosas

skyperu34 said:


> Que bonito thread y buen recorrido, felicidades inkan, ahora eres todo un forista ON TOPIC...
> 
> PD: No me está gustando ese adoquinado... a esperar hasta el final.


Siiii totalmente de acuerdo... que deberiamos hacer los moderadores cuando un forista se sale del lado oscuro del off y regresa a la fuerza del on topic.... 

Eres todo un ejemplo Inka!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Victor, ese es el cometido. Hagamos mas nuestra la ciudad que nos acoge y convirtàmosla cada dìa en un mejor lugar para vivir.

Jack, justo desde el viernes hasta el domingo hubo una ferìa, para variar, en la Alameda Chabuca Granda. Ahì uno podìa comer los tradicionales dulces y tomarse un refrescante Pisco Sour 

Libi, ya voy conociendo tus gustos, a mi tambien me gusta ver el lado històrico de las ciudades, y cuando hay la posibilidad me doy una escapada para recorrer Lima.

LAST, todavìa hay mas fotos del interior de Sta Liberata 

ClauDia, permìteme sonreirme ... XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Ya bueno ... y si pues, Lima se esta poniendo sexy ... o "Secsi" como bien lo dices tu. :colgate:

Vane, gracias x las palabras, me alientan mucho. Y pues en realidad si, Lima es una sola y deberìamos erradicar las dobles caras, por eso la muestro tal cual es en estas humildes fotos. Ya veràs que hay mas 

Protector, en mi anterior thread mostrè algunas fotos exteriores de La Quinta Presa, no se si se pueda ingresar. Lo ùnico que se, es que tuve que salir con cautela del sitio.

Sky, gracias x el halago, deberìa alegrarme y preocuparme??? ... digo ... porque antes era bastante off??? o ya no se ... buehh en fin.

Vane, ahora soy el Dart Vader de Incascrapers??? :hahano: ... :lol:

Joseph0089, cuando estuve caminando por la primeras cuadras del Jr Trux notè que habìan vaciado arena gruesa u hormigòn, en las calles perpendiculares seguìa el asfaltado anterior. Los rieles los pude ver una cuadra a la derecha de la Iglesia de Sn Làzaro, doblando por la calle que da a la Alameda de Los Desacalzos.

Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Sigo con mas de Sta Liberata:

Me acerco al Altar Principal:








Volteo hacìa la entrada:








Parte de la cùpula:

















Ya estaba por irme, pero el señor al ver que tomaba tantas fotografìas encendiò las luces. Asì que porseca tomè mas fotos:

















Parte superior-posterior de la entrada:








Mirando hacia arriba:

















Justo en la entrada de la iglesia se encuentra este hermoso cristo:








Pùlpito:








Entrando de nuevo. Sì, màtenme ... pero no podìa dejar de pasar la oportunidad de tomar muchas fotos:








Àngeles:

















Aproximaciòn al Altar:








Alejàndome un poco:








De nuevo los retablos.



































Placa (hay una pequeña historia acerca del templo):








Y por ùltimo, saliendo del templo:










:cheers:​


----------



## roberto_vp

Linda iglesia! Aunque, quizás, el celeste no le va...


----------



## Inkandrew9

roberto_vp said:


> Linda iglesia! Aunque, quizás, el celeste no le va...


Claro, yo tambièn pienso lo mismo, serìa bueno que hagan un trabajo exploratorio para ver cual fue su color original.

Busque info sobre las obras que se estan llevando a cabo en El Rìmac y encontrè renders de los proyectos que estan poniendose en marcha:

http://www.munirimac.gob.pe/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30

En la ùltima foto se ve como quedarà la remodelaciòn del Jr Trujillo.


----------



## Poligono

Lindo thread Andrew, me parece perfecto que se convierta en paseo peatonal esa calle, el Rímac es un distrito con harta tradición, se debería crear algún plan para recuperar muchas calles y crear un circuito para visitarlo, me gusta la foto que abre el thread.

Saludos, solo me gustaría que pusieras más fotos de las calles, no importa si no se ven muy agradables, creo que igual tiene su encanto ver las postales urbanas del distrito tal y como son.


----------



## Ekeko

No hay otra iglesia al frente de Santa Liberata? 
Resulto ser toda una joyita colonial esa iglesia.


----------



## Imanol

Hermosa iglesia, tipica del periodo transicion barroco-neoclasico, se conserva tan puro su estilo... una buena restauracion la dejaria hermosa.


----------



## Piedraliza

Inkandrew9 said:


> [/CENTER]


^^:banana: Que bien que adoquinen esta zona, esto es un sueno hecho realidad.:banana: Sin lugar a duda este lugar pedia a gritos que lo tomen en cuentaen el centro historico . Ojala que lo adoquinen hasta la iglesia que esta al fondo. Ojala que tambien pongan el ojo por donde esta el colegio san juan masias 3008, ahora creo que tiene otro nombre, pero bueno.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Inkandrew9 said:


> Hola
> 
> 
> 
> Vane, gracias x las palabras, me alientan mucho. Y pues en realidad si, Lima es una sola y deberìamos erradicar las dobles caras, por eso la muestro tal cual es en estas humildes fotos. Ya veràs que hay mas
> 
> 
> Vane, *ahora soy el Dart Vader de Incascrapers*??? :hahano: ... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2 :colgate:


Noooooooooooo no te conviene... luego te salen de hijos unos mellizos perdidos jajajajajaja

Esperamos mas fotos ah... no creas que te vamos a dejar en paz sin actualizaciòn constante de este thread.

:cheers:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Bonita la iglesia, pero concuerdo con los demás en que no le cae ese celeste.


----------



## Canelita

Gracias por tomar tantas fotos a la iglesia de Sta. Liberata, Andrés, me trajo bonitos recuerdos ya que asistí a esa iglesia en numerosas ocasiones. Ojalá le cambien de color. 

Por esa zona de la Alameda de los Descalzos hay varias iglesias, ojalá puedas retratarlas también. Por cierto, la iglesia de Ntra. Sra. de Copacabana, queda en el Jr. Chiclayo (la "paralela a Jr. Trux" a la que hiciste alusión, jajaja), ésa era mi calle pero yendo más cerca hacia el Puente de Piedra.  

Concuerdo con Polígono que sería lindo (es más, ¡me encantaría!!!) mostrar las calles, los mercados, los bajopontinos en su vida cotidiana, pero entiendo si no es del todo seguro por ahí. Definitivamente deben ir con varios foristas y hacer un safari fotográfico; confiemos en que con las remodelaciones se haga más factible y más seguro recorrer calles y tomar hartas fotos. 

*Leí varios comentarios diciendo que el adoquinamiento del Jr. Trujillo no les convence. ¿Podrían explicar más, a qué se debe que no les guste? ¿Es mejor no adoquinar, existen otras maneras de pavimentar las calles? De repente se están refiriendo a calles como el Jr. de la Unión o la calle Capón que tienen locetas, ¿no? Supongo que son más duraderas...me gustaría leer más comentarios sobre este punto, ya que sé muy poco al respecto. *

Esperamos más fotos, Andrés, ¡saludos! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Polìgono, en el link que deje en mi anterior post se ve los proyectos que se estan llevando a cabo. Por cierto, regresarè a tomar fotos de las calles tambien. Ese dìa querìa hacerlo pero siempre que encontraba un àngulo que me interesaba, se aparecìan muchachos con pinta de reguetoneros ... y como mejor es prevenir, me guardè hasta llegar a la Alameda.

Ekeko, cerca a Sra Liberata esta la Iglesia del Patrocinio. Y si ... resultò ser toda una joyita Sta Liberata.

Manuel, supuestamente la iglesia esta en restauraciòn, a cargo de la "Hermandad del Sr Crucificado del Rìmac" y con el apoyo de la municipalidad.

Piedraliza, al paracer el adoquinado va a ir hasta la Iglesìa de Làzaro, tambien han estado retirando los rieles del antiguo tranvìa.

Vane, no me digas eso ... siempre me ha parecido que debe ser bakan tener mellizos o gemelos ... pero no como Leiya y Anakim ...XD

Jack, si pues es celeste no le va. Què color propones???

Akane, que bien que te hayan gustado las fotos de Sta Liberata  Tomarè en cuenta las recomendaciones de Polìgono y en especial retratarè el Jr Chiclayo.

Sobre el adoquinado, me hubiese gustado, como en las primeras cuadra del Jr de la Uniòn (Calle Palacio), que se hubiera utilizado piedras. Le hubiese dado un toque sobrio y de continuidad a esa transiciòn entre el Jr de la Uniòn, Pte de Piedra y el Jr Trujillo. En todo caso, si fue por razones presupuestarias, me hubiese gustado que el color del adoquinado hubiese sido negro, como en la Plaza Italia ... o como bien lo mencionaste, unas baldosas como las de la Calle Capòn.

Salu2


----------



## Inkandrew9

Seguimos ... con una probadita de la tercera pag ... 

Salì de Sta Liberata y ya en el atrio, comenzè a tomarle fotos a exterior ... de nuevo...XD

















En eso que estoy tomando las fotos ... noto que me observan unas chicas ... pensarìan que soy un extraño??? ... buehh ... tratè de mostrarme lo mas tranky posible. Ademas estaba haciendo hora para ver si podìa entrar a la capilla??? que esta a la izquierda de la iglesia. El señor que habìa abierto las puertas de la iglesia estaba conversando con una señorita, asì que cuando terminaron su conversaciòn le preguntè por el horario en el cual se abre las puertas de la iglesia a los fieles.

Me dijo (algo mas o menos asì): "En realidad no hay un horario, el que esta encargado de las llaves me las deja y yo abro la iglesia de vez en cuando."
Entonces le preguntè si la iglesia sufriò daños a raìz del sismo pasado ... pero me dijo que nada, que no hubo daños como en otras iglesias.

Me preguntò: "Para què tomas fotos???" 
Yo le resondì: "Es que de vez en cuando me gusta recorrer las calles del Centro de Lima y hoy aprovechè para venirme a la Alameda y conocer las iglesias"

Alo que el señor me dijo: "Hay informaciòn centro, espèrame un momento que voy a ver que te traigo" ...


----------



## dra.naths

Inkandrew9 said:


> Alo que el señor me dijo: "Hay informaciòn centro, espèrame un momento que voy a ver que te traigo" ...


Y qué te trajo???


----------



## Nrik

Inkandrew9, nos dejas en suspenso jejeje que te trajo!!!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Mientras esperaba, que regresara el señor, tomè unas fotos mas ...




















































.
.
.



dra.naths said:


> Y qué te trajo???





Nrik said:


> Inkandrew9, nos dejas en suspenso jejeje que te trajo!!!!!!


Què impacientes estos muchachos!!!! ....XD

Bueno el señor regresò y me entregò un folleto donde se narra la historia de la iglesia, la historia de Sta Liberata, tambien sobre La Hermandad.








Le agradecì el gesto y me invitò a visitar la iglesia cuando yo quisiera. Me despedì y seguì mi camino. Ya en la calle, las chicas me miraban un poco extraño ... me habrìa delatado??? ... tratè de estar lo mas relajado posible y seguì tomando fotos.








En eso me direccionè hacìa La Alameda, crucè la pista y me adentrè. Al caminar sentì que estaba en uno de los lugares mas bellos de nuestra ciudad, pero que deberìa ser rescatado del olvido.


























Decidì caminar hacìa el convento de Los Descalzos, asì que con paso pausado y siempre a la expectativa de lo que sucedìa alrededor, caminè y me encontrè con este colegio que se encuentra al costado de Sta Liberata:








retrocedì un poco la mirada y me encontrè con esta estatua:








Seguì caminando y me acerquè mas al colegio:








Girè la mirada y me encontrè con la Iglesia del Patrocinio:

















En eso regresè la mirada al colegio ... y justo cuando terminaba de tomar esta foto:








Una señora se me acercò y me dijo: .... "Joven tenga mucho cuidado porque por aca roban. Ayer a un chico, que estaba sentado esperando en La Alameda, un grupo de muchachos lo cuadraron y le robaron su celular y zapatillas. El chico estaba esperando a una chica con la cual habìan quedado de encontrarse aca. Tenga cuidado, ya que salen de esa esquina cerca al convento y adelante por el comienzo de la alameda tambien" ....

Me quedè helado ..... asì que le agradecì por el consejo y tratè de estar calmado. Caminè hacìa el colegio ... 

















Entrè y preguntè a la auxiliar si podìa entrar para tomar algunas fotos. A lo que me dijo que debìa hablar con la Directora. En tonces esperè un momento ..... y me atendiò una señora que estaba a cargo. Le expliquè mis razones, pero me dijo que no podìa tomar fotos porque el colegio es un inmueble el estado que es patrimonio ... y que por lo tanto no podìa tomar fotos. Me despedì y en ese lapso pensè en si debìa seguir en mi idea de ir al Convento de Los Descalzos u obviar esa parte e ir al Paseo de Aguas. Bueno ... era de dìa asi que regresè a La Alameda ... pero estaba dudando ... mirè hacia el fonfo y vi a unos chikillos reunidos, pero estaba tan psicoseado que preferì regresarme. Claro ... todo con una aparente calma, asì que solo pude tomar esta ùltima foto ... no se que tal me saliò, porque con el miedo de perder el celu de mi hermana ya estaba con la idea de que alguien me perseguìa .... hno:








Tratè de calmarme y caminè hacia El Paseo de Aguas, al acercarme me diò la sensaciòn de que deberìa extenderse un poco mas el àrea verde y mejorar el entorno. En eso que estaba ya un poquito mas tranquilo y con la desiciòn de tomar algunas fotos, me percatè que a un costado de las arcadas habìa un grupo de personas, todos hombres, de mal aspecto y que tomaban algo que se pasaban entre ellos. Pucha!!! Ya no pude tomar las fotos que querìa, asi que seguì mi camino por la vereda y cruzando uno de los arcos y aprovechando que uno de ellos me tapaba, tomè esta foto y seguì por el Jr Hualgayoc hacìa la Plaza de Acho.


----------



## papiriqui

me encantaron las iglesias e inmuebles q mostraste..ni el graffiti ni el polvo...pudieron aminorar su belleza.
q pena q uno no se pueda disfrutar plenamente de estos sitios por estar preocupado de estos pirañas, te recomiendo q siempre vayas con una "punta"+. ojala haya voluntario/as.


----------



## Ekeko

Opino igual. Es mejor ser precavido en estos casos, sobretodo si estas solo y con camara. Que han hecho con la ex planta de Crystal? esta abandonado el local?


----------



## roberto_vp

Esa parte del Rímac es realmente bella.


----------



## Cazafantasias

^^Pues, sí, realmente bella. Toda ese zona requiere una restauración y conservación mejores. Aun estando como está provoca fotografiarla, sin embargo, el propósito termina frustrado por la peligrosidad de la zona. Francamente, no me atrevo a salir a tomar fotos por allá, aunque me muera de ganas.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola a todos 

Tigrillo, tienes razòn, serìa bueno ir con alguien mas ... lo malo es que pocos se animan por este tipo de situaciones. Yo igual a pesar de todo regresarè 

Ekeko, pasè por la planta de la Cristal, pero no se si esta abandonada.

Roberto, tienes razòn esa parte del Rìmac es muy bella a pesar de su estado.

Cazafantasìas, la cosa es ir mas temprano ... con una càmara normal se puede tomar buenas fotos, lo que no pasa con una càmara de cel que toma fotos muy opacas cuando no hay sol. Ese dìa el sol saliò mas pal mediodìa.

Salu2


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno ya dejando de lado esa sensaciòn de inseguridad, lleguè hasta la Av. Abancay y decidì que algo asì no tenìa porque desalentarme. Caminè hasta la casona de Escuela de Bellas Artes para ver còmo seguìa la protesta. Sòlo vi una bandera colgada y nada mas ... asì que le tomè algunos detalles de la fachada:

Columna:


























Puerta:


























Ventanas:

















Entrada:

















Bandera y Capitel:








Doblando la esquina, una entrada clausurada:








...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Serìa bueno que comenten, no??? ... digo ...!!!


----------



## Limeñito

Me encanta la portada de la escuela de Bellas Artes, es de una exquisitez.....
Algo se debería hacer con las torrecitas de la iglesia del Patrocinio; lucen como mochas.
¿Fuiste a la Alameda de los Descalzos????? Yo sólo fui hace casi once años, y hace como un año pasé por allí en el "urbanito". Se notaba una decadencia indescriptible.


----------



## Lia_01

*Inka, he visto todas tus fotos, están relindas. No conocía el interior de Sta. Liberata, me ha gustado a pesar del celeste fuerte. El Rímac tiene joyas arquitectónicas, pero lo tienen algo descuidado. Ojalá que algún día alguna autoridad municipal o alguna empresa privada invierta para mejorar esas bellezas. También es necesario aumentar la seguridad, para que nuestro patrimonio histórico pueda ser fotografiado por turistas ,y por nosotros mismos sin el miedo de que nos arranchen nuestras cámaras. Te felicito por las fotos.*


----------



## papiriqui

me encanta bellas artes ,q tales detalles ! precioso
lo unico q me indigno de tu 3ra foto,,fue q al parecer no todos valoran la arquitectura de este sitio,,parece q alguien micciono en la base de la columna (ahora q diran q es incontinencia?)...


----------



## roberto_vp

Bellas Artes es una fusión que se ve demasiado bien!


----------



## Nrik

BUENAS fotos Inkandrew9 !!! saludos


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Que bonita la columna kay:


----------



## Victor23peru

MY CITY LA MEJORCITA MI LIMONTA KORAZON!


----------



## darioperu

El anterior alcalde del rimac no hizo absolutamente nada por el distrito, no asfalto ni un metro cuadrado de pista... prueba de ello era el jr trujillo una de las calles de mal aspecto, insegura, y de trafico insoportable, ambulantes todo un completo desorden a pocos metros de palacio de gobierno.. 

Por fin veo algo super ineresante en el distrito.. porsiacaso no soy del rimac pero me gusta mucho por las casonas y la historia que tiene en lima de antaño...


----------



## Canelita

Ojalá que durante tu paseo "Del Puente a La Alameda" te haya acompañado el aroma a canela, Andrés... 

La iglesia de Sta. Liberata ya quedó entonces bastante fotografiada, ¡gracias! Para la próxima será con la del Patrocinio y la Alameda . Por cierto, qué lástima ver esa zona en tan mal estado, el colegio todo grafiteado. Confío en que con más incentivo al turismo por esa zona se mejore el aspecto y la seguridad en el Rímac.

Qué interesante ver los detalles de la Escuela de Bellas Artes; realmente muy interesante su estilo arquitéctonico, aunque tampoco se salvan del vandalismo. 

¡Saludos y a continuar el ameno recorrido, Andrés!!!


----------



## eduardo90

Se ve que era una zona muy bonita y ahora se esta cayendo poco a poco al igual que el resto de Lima en fin. Buenas fotos sigue posteando mas


----------



## limeñologo

Hola a todos:wave:.Yo soy nuevo aquí,y quería felicitar al autor de este thread,ya que hay que ser muy osado para fotografiar esa parte del Rímac,que por cierto es muy bonita,pero demasiado descuidada;espero que con estas obras sea más seguro transitar por allí.Me acuerdo que una vez quise tomar fotos del Rimac,y por el jiron Trujillo sólo llegué hasta la iglesia de San Lázaro,mas alla era muy peligroso,y me regresé....hno:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

LAST, yo creo que debido al paso del tiempo la torres de la Iglesia del Patrocinio perdieron sus detalles, como yeserìa, o algunas cruces que debieron tener en las puntas, fàcil si hay una fotografìa antigua se puede restaurar, verse mejor y no dar esa impresiòn.

Lìa, gràcias x tu comentario y bueno es cierto El Rìmac posee muchas joyas que estan descuidadas o en el olvido total, deberìa darse mas facilidades en el marco legal para que el municipio y la inversiòn privada puedan recuperar esta xona monumental y activar este circuito turìstico con mucho potencial.

Tigrillo, si no lo mencionas, ni me doy cuenta ... hno: ... si pues es indignante a què punto podemos llegar como sociedad y no valorar nuestro patrimonio.

Roberto, tienes razòn Bellas Artes se ve muy bien, el arquitecto que la diseñò fue Piqueras Cotolì, quien tambien proyectò la Plaza Sn Martìn. El estilo de la Casona de Bellas Artes es Neoperuano.

Nrik, gràcias x la visita, vuelve cuando gustes 

Jack ... solo puedo decir ... :lol:

Salu2 Victor23peru

Darioperu, lo ùnico que puedo afirmar es que por lo menos hay planes de mejorar parte de la zona monumental del Rìmac, claro es un comienzo ... ya que hay mucho por hacer.

Akane, sabes que de alguna manera tu aroma me acompañò  y tambien la protecciòn de la virgen a la cual me encomendè en la pequeña iglesia de San Josè 

Y bueno ... si pues me falta El Patrocinio y mas de La Alameda, no?? ... serà pa la prox  (junto con el Jiròn Chiclayo)

Eduardo90, si bien El Rìmac se esta cayendo poco a poco, hay una luz de esperanza con estas obras de recuperaciòn.

Limeñologo, bienvenido y gracias por las felicitaciones. No serà la primera, ni la ùltima vez que visite El Rìmac, tenlo por seguro. Ojalà mas personas se animen a visitar siquiera hasta Sn Làzaro pues, ya hay un motivo, la peatonalizaciòn del Jr Trux.

Salu2 a To2 :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Y bueno, siguiendo con mi recorrido, despues de fotografiar Bellas Artes estuve indeciso si seguir o tomar otro rumbo ... caminè unos cuantos pasos y lleguè a la Casa Canevaro, donde se dictan los talleres libres de Bellas Artes, asì que decidì tomar algunas fotos del interior, con el pretexto de buscar info sobre los cursos. Mientras esperaba mi turno de atenciòn, tomè estas fotos:

Luminaria, en la recepciòn:








Escalera del patio interior:








Esculturas y oficinas del lado izquierdo del patio:

















Mirando de frente al patio, esculturas y puerta a una oficina:


























De regreso, media vuelta ... otra escultura:








Y bueno, el muchacho que me atendiò me dijo que no podìa estar en el patio y que espere en la recepciòn (a la entrada) asì que me sentè en un banquito a esperar mi turno. Cuando me atendiò el señor que daba los informes, me dijo que serigrafìa no se dictaba porque todo lo que se utiliza para las clases estan en la casona y que se tendrìa buenas nuevas cuando acabe la huelga .... osea????????? ... cuando serà???

Salì, y bueno seguì mi recorrido hasta Sta Clara, motivado por un grabado que vì en el thread Delfor. Estas son las 2 fotos que tomè:

Sta Clara y El Molino de Sta Clara:








Molino de Sta Clara:








Iglesia de Sta Clara:








Ya de ahì caminè hasta la Iglesia de Cocharcas ... a lo lejos vi algo que me dejò algo horrorizado ... a que no adivinan???

Miren ... hno:








Bueno ... como alguna vez le dije a Manuel, "Lima a veces se ve mejor a blanco y negro", pensè en que lo mejor serìa tomar fotos asì ... estas son las que saquè ese dìa:


----------



## roberto0qs

Woow que buen thread!! me lo eché todito :cheers: Me encantó la vista del Jirón Trujillo con todo y que no está aún al 100%, cuando terminen se verá espectacular! me impresionó la cantidad de balcones!! otra cosa que me gustó mucho fue Bellas Artes, esos detalles prehispánicos en su fachada y la puerta le dan un toque único! no tienes una foto de la fachada completa? en que año se fundo la escuela? la casa canevaro me recuerda a la academia de san carlos, con esculturas adornando el patio interior...
La iglesia de cocharcas :drool: qué cosa más hermosa! woow una iglesia super diferente y linda! aunque todavia no encuentro lo que te horrorizó :nuts:
Que buen recorrido, espero algun dia poder hacerlo por mi cuenta :cheers2: y conocer más sobre la hermosa Lima! gracias x el thread!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

buenas tomas Andres... kay:


----------



## limeñologo

Inkandrew9 said:


> Ya de ahì caminè hasta la Iglesia de Cocharcas ... a lo lejos vi algo que me dejò algo horrorizado ... a que no adivinan???
> 
> Miren ... hno:


A mí tambien me ha dejado horrorizado ese color,es muy comun en Lima.
Todas las iglesias las pintan de amarillo o de ese naranja,o si no de rojo;pero no de colores originales como el verde que tenía,le quedaba muy bien.

Inkandrew,¿podrías poner más fotos del barrio de Cocharcas?
Es que mi abuelo vivió allí de soltero allá por 1940 en Pasaje Muña,que está al frente mismo de la iglesia,y siempre me habla de ese barrio,de la iglesia ,del pasaje,y de la plazuela de Buenos Aires.

Supongo que ahora toda esa zona debe estar muy venida a menoshno:,pero según lo que me cuenta mi abuelo,debió ser muy bonita...m))He buscado por internet fotos de la zona,y no las encuentro,y no creo que vaya personalmente


----------



## Imanol

Hermoso este thread en verdad! muestras cosas de Lima que otros no habian hecho!


----------



## Imanol

roberto0qs said:


> Woow que buen thread!! me lo eché todito :cheers: Me encantó la vista del Jirón Trujillo con todo y que no está aún al 100%, cuando terminen se verá espectacular! me impresionó la cantidad de balcones!! otra cosa que me gustó mucho fue Bellas Artes, esos detalles prehispánicos en su fachada y la puerta le dan un toque único! no tienes una foto de la fachada completa? en que año se fundo la escuela? la casa canevaro me recuerda a la academia de san carlos, con esculturas adornando el patio interior...
> La iglesia de cocharcas :drool: qué cosa más hermosa! woow una iglesia super diferente y linda! aunque todavia no encuentro lo que te horrorizó :nuts:
> Que buen recorrido, espero algun dia poder hacerlo por mi cuenta :cheers2: y conocer más sobre la hermosa Lima! gracias x el thread!


Haha, este thread te debe encantar , muestra zonas del centro historico totalmente distitnas a las usualmente mostradas .
Sobre BellasArtes, es de estilo "Neoperuano", que data de aproximadamente los años 20. Es obra de Manuel Piqueras Cotoli, curiosamente, de origen español.


----------



## Nrik

:applause:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola a todos 

Roberto, sin duda el Jr Trujillo no ha perdido su escala y encanto a pesar del tiempo y la desidia. Menos mal ahora hay buenas nuevas, solo espero que la recuperaciòn sea rescatable.

Estas son 2 fotos de la fachada de la Casona de la Escuela de Bellas Artes:

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd289/inkandrew/Limalimon/DSC00949.jpg

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd289/inkandrew/Limalimon/DSC00950.jpg

Y bueno, lo que me horrorizò de la Iglesia de Cocharcas es el color nuevo de su fachada, (antes era amarillo) ....Còmo es posible que pinten esa igesia de anaranjado??? y peor ... la cùpula de sus torres de color azul??? ... por eso es que tomè fotos en blanco y negro.

Grax x la visita Christian 

Limeñologo, si bien el color verde al que haces menciòn ... es el menos chocante de los ùltimos colores empleados, no creo que haya sido su color original, o quièn sabe ... yo me pregunto: Es tan dificil rascar un poco una parte de la pared de la fachada y buscar el color original para renovar los colores de las fachadas de las iglesias??? hno: ... En fin!!! Y bueno, voy a hacer lo posible para que en un prox recorrido pueda tomarle fotos a esa parte que mencionas. ok???

Manuel, grax por tus palabras. En un momento voy a poner unas cuantas fotos mas 

Nrik ... no se que puedo decir ... solo 

Salu2 a to2 :colgate:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Buen recorrido sin duda, me gustan las fotos.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Siguiendo con mi recorrido ... lleguè a la Plaza del Hospital 2 de Mayo:

Monumento:








El exterior:

















Y entrè de nuevo al Hospital.

Caminando hacia el patio octogonal :happy:
















Escultura:
















Jesus:








Se acuerdan que antes estaba pintado de azul???
















Esculturas:
















Me gusta la expresiòn de este angelito ...
















Puerta: Detalle - fecha








Jesus mirando hacia la plaza:








Piso:








Justo cuando me preparaba para tomar mas fotos, me llamò una señora y me preguntò:

Eres estudiante??? No esta permitido tomar fotos dentro del hospital.

a lo que yo le dije:

Ahh ... pues si, soy estudiante. No sabìa que no se puede tomar fotos. Ya no lo harè. 

Y como ya habìa tomado algunas fotos, salì del hospital.

PD: Grax x la visita Bajo


----------



## Canelita

Aish, esa historia de que "no se puede tomar fotos" es tan de todos los días en la actualidad...qué lástima que tomen estas actitudes, Andrés. Pero haces bien, yo también tomo nomás hasta que me digan algo... hno:

Unos tíos también tenían un negocio justo al frente de esa iglesia, pero ya hace buen tiempo. Las construcciones ya no eran habitables, supongo que las habrán demolido. A ver si nos puedes actualizar... 

No entenderé jamás el criterio que usan a la hora de elegir los colores con qué pintar las iglesias limeñas. Me parece bien hacer el contraste con el blanco para resaltar los detalles, pero el color base debe ser sobrio y no usar toda la paleta, a lo mucho 2.

Qué bonito el patio del hospital, cuántas veces estuve por ahí pero nunca se me ocurrió pasar por dentro. Las esculturas están preciosas, de hecho hay muy buenas esculturas esparcidas por toda Lima, si nos pusiéramos a catalogar, serían un buen número. Y muy buen juicio al tomarle fotos a los detalles, Andrés, pues casi siempre nos perdemos de ellas en las tomas generales.

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## roberto_vp

Es hermoso el 2 de Mayo, gracias por el esfuerzo (ante los obstáculos de lo 'prohibido') por traernos estas fotos.


----------



## limeñologo

El color amarillo en el hospital dos de mayo es precioso,resalta las molduras,no como el azul horrible de antes:no:....agg...:moods:

Me gustan los detalles de las estatuas,creo que mucha gente los pasa desapercibido,pero son verdaderas obras de arte.:master:

Ah,y por cierto...cuando dije "colores originales..." no me referia a su primer color hno:,sino que es poco usual ver una iglesia de color verde,y creo que era la única,y ...me agradaba así más que ahora.:?..bueno...tendré que preguntarle a mi abuelo de qué color era...:?


----------



## kaMetZa

WOw! El 2 de Mayo parece museo y no hospital =P

Gracias por el recorrido y las fotos.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Magnífico thread Andrés!


----------



## dra.naths

Andrés! hace tiempo q no entraba por tu thread.. estan super las fotos! .. el 2dM es lo maximo!.. el otro dia le tome mil fotos, a mi no me dicen nada porque estoy con uniforme pe! (al menos ese día nadie me dijo nada!) jajaja! me encanta estar en ese hospital.. lo amo! el amarillo le queda mejor que el celeste... lo malo es que no lo han pintado bien y aun hay restos de pintura celeste y se ve feo! jeje!... ah vdd.. te faltó la foto a la Sala Nuestra Señora de las Mercedes.. está cerrada la sala, pero es conocida porque ahi se inmoló Daniel A. Carrión (se inoculó, padeció y murió.. todo eso ahí).. el patio del hospital es lo máximo.. después no hay mucho, algunos pasillos son interesantes, pero nada mas.
Saludos!

pd. esa foto del parque de la medicina.. pq de espaldas a Carrion?.. ese parque es tranqui (bueno no tanto).. pero tiene cosas interesantes.. y siempre hay un serenazgo asi que se pueden tomar fotos con seguridad


----------



## dannyhighrise

Vaya Andrés estoy gratamente maravillado :master: :master: de verdad felicidades por éste gran thread, desde el título ya te invita a disfrutar de una coleccion tan selecta de fotos kay:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Excelentes aportes fotográficos y que pena que no te dejen tomar mas fotos... pero lo que has podido tomar está muy interesante y lleno de historia!


----------



## Cazafantasias

Inkandrew9 said:


>


^^Como si dijera: _"Me rompieron mi alita."_

Precioso el patio del hospital, a mí también me gustan las esculturas de estilo clásico. Tengo que visitar ese lugar, pero qué fastidio que también prohiban tomar fotos. Esa desconfianza parece paranoia norteamericana tras el 11 de setiembre.


----------



## J Block

Excelente recorrido, Andrés! Hay tanto que ver en el Rimac.


----------



## Limeñito

San Fernando!!!!!!!!! Mi sueño siempre había sido estar allí como turista, todo yo, con mi cámara en mano,,,,,y no etiquetando las sillas y mesas del oloroso comedor!!!!!!!!! Eso a uno le sucede por cándido.

Siempre veía desde el micro la iglesia de La Victoria, y es muy bonita, así como el local municipal. La plaza ha mejorado mucho.


----------



## Lightton

*P...Que Lindas Fotos!*



Inkandrew9 said:


> Terminè con 2 de Mayo y caminè por la Av Grau, en el camino tomè esta foto de la Facultad de Medicina de la UNMSM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seguì caminando y decidì ir a la Plaza Manco Capac, a ver que tal estaba ... entonces doblè y me enrumbè a La Victoria.
> 
> Y bueno, la plaza se veìa algo mas ordenada, lo malo es que como ya era pasado mediodìa, el sol estaba en mi contra y no pude tomar una mejor foto de la Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de las Victorias hno: ... buehh hice el intento:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya de ahi caminè hacia el municipio, que por cierto se me hace tan parecido en el estilo al Municipio de Miraflores ... el mismo arquitecto los diseñò???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya de ahì me retirè y caminè hasta llegar a Paseo de la Republica, doblè hacia El Parque de La Exposiciòn, pero justo cuando estaba caminando vi que en una calle al frente hay una casona muy bonita a la que le tomè fotos.
> 
> Es la sede de La Academia "Los Rangers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De ahi no se por donde caminè, lleguè a una intersecciòn donde vi esta casa tudor de las que tanto le gusta a Miraflorino. Asì que ahi esta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seguì caminado ... otra casona por cierto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y lleguè a un parque donde esta Radio Nacional :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y esta casa que me gusta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este es el monumento que esta en el parque al que hago menciòn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despues seguì caminando y lleguè a otro parque que esta cerca y donde se encuentra el CC España:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seguì caminando ... una casona bonita, pero mal pintada donde funciona un instituto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y ahora una casa de la cual se cayò el 2do piso y que estan ... recuperando???? supongo ... (Por què tienen que esperar a que todo se caiga para que se hagan los saneamientos del caso ...??? hno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora regresè al parque por donde esta Radio Nacional y caminè por una avenida, de la cual por cierto no se su nombre, y donde hay casonas muy bonitas, como esta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O esta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O esta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:​


Que buen recorrido amigo, te pasaste, lindas casonas, lastima que algunas son pintadas a la champa, ojala que perduren y no las demuelan y construyan esos nichos cuadrados que estan de moda x todo el pais..... Muchas gracias x esas fotos estan Excelentes:banana:


----------



## pierejean

Hermosas casas!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hello ...XD

Limeñologo, tienes razòn esa casona tiene un aire al Country Club.

Daniel, esa escultura esta ubicada en el ingreso posterior que da para UTP.

Roberto, hay 2 casonas mas que vi en esas condiciones. Es una pena, porque son muy bonitas.

Tyrone, como dicen ... hay que saber mirar debajo de todo, para poder apreciar la belleza de una ciudad como la nuestra.

LAST ... càndido??? ... Què hiciste??? :nono:

Lighton, tienes razòn esa zona es muy bonita, pero temo decirte que hay edificios construidos a lado de casonas de 2 pisos ... parece ser que a futuro ese panorama se va a convertir en el pan de cada dìa, ojalà se pueda ordenar todo y zonificar los lugares adecuados para nuevas construcciones.

Salu2, Pierejean 

Salu2 a to2 :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Entrando al parque, me dirigì hacìa las 2 casitas del tè.

La 1ra:








Dì la vuelta para tomarle una foto a la otra casita, y en el trayecto me encontrè con un famoso invitado que se estaba refrescando de "la calor":








Si, es el Mounstro del Lago Ness???? ... o un Ictiosaurio perdido ??? :nuts: ... :lol:

Ya buehh, despues de semenjante sorpresa mi reto fue encontrar el mejor lugar para tomar una foto donde no se noten los edificios al fondo y que la casita se vea sola:








Y bueno, como la gente siempre es "mona", me vieron en la encrucijada de tomar la foto anterior y comenzaron a tomarse fotos tambien .... me retirè y seguì.

Ahora veo que las bancas estan ocupadas, mis pies me piden descansar un poco ... hno:








Ya que no pude sentarme, seguì caminando y me topè con las piedras pintadas:








Ahora vemos algo de la estructura del lugar donde se llevan a cabo conciertos:








Madre e hijo disfrutando de un dìa de sol:








De nuevo, parte de las estructuras ...

















Bueno, descansè un poco ... parado ... pero buehh, no habìa otra manera. 
Despues de descansar los pies, tomè algunas fotos del Teatro La Cabaña:



































Muy bonito, pero el sol me mataba, sentìa que me ardìa un poco la piel ... pero seguì:

















El MALI ... :happy:


























Y ya cruzando el Paseo Colòn:










​


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buen recorrido Andrés. me gustó el Teatro La Cabaña y la casa? de la última foto.


----------



## limeñologo

Buen recorrido Inkandrew,......pero lamento decirte que esta vez el sol estuvo en tu contra , y como que se ven muy oscuras las fotos :nuts: :nuts:

Sin embargo,las tomas y los angulos son precisos, buenos angulos :wink2:

Me gustó el pabellon bizantino,es precioso...:banana:
¿sabes como va la remodelacion del MALI?, dicen que lo abriran a fines de año, pero....hno:...nada es seguro...


----------



## roberto_vp

Esos dinosaurios en la laguna... aaaayyy jajaja

Me gustan mucho las construcciones que hay en el Parque de la Exposición: el Teatro La Cabaña, las casitas del té, los pabellones, y por supuesto el MALI.


----------



## bruno bucher

genial el thread.


----------



## Poligono

Muy buenas fotos Andrew, veo además que decidiste cambiar a una zona más segura de la ciudad, saludos.


----------



## Canelita

Repito, qué bonitas las casonas que retratas, Andrés . Una pena que una ya fue...estaba bonita también. Ahora recuerdo las casitas de té, pero muy vagamente. Me confundo exactamente la zona en que está, tendré que consultar el Google Earth o algo así. Esa zona está quedando muy bonita de veras. A propos, ¿quiénes son los personajes en ese monumento que mostraste? 

Saludos... :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Jelou ...XD

Jack, esa no es una casa es una parte del Centro de Estudios Histórico Militares (frente al MALI).

Limeñologo, no se nada al respecto de la restauraciòn del MALI, espero poder regresar el fin de semana para ir por informes y de paso saber de ello.

Roberto, no me sorprenderìa ver a los picapiedras caminando por la fuente china :nuts:

Bruno Bucher, grax x la visita y vuelve cuando gustes 

Polìgono, tienes razòn ... ya para ese entonces me estaban matando los pies asì que decidì ir al Parque de la Expo porque es mas seguro ... aunque ya hay un motòn de fotos, tratè de tomar àngulos poco vistos.

Akane los personajes de ese monumento creo que son: La ciudad de Lima, representada por una mujer y el hombre los que la defendieron (ya que segùn lo que leì estan escritos nombres de personajes de otras nacionalidades).

Algunas fotos mas :

Obras del Metropolitano, cerca al Paseo de Los Heroes Navales:








Inca Garcilazo de La Vega acompañado del Centro Cìvico y El Sheraton:








Cerca a la Plaza Sn Martìn, uno de los tantos edificios que hay :








Y se acuerdan de esta Iglesia de planta elìptica???








Làstima que estaba cerrada 

Bueno ... tomè un break, ya no podìa mas. Sentì que mis pies se partìan, ya era casi las 3 y media de la tarde y no habìa comido. Asì que tomè un jugo y comì na empanada para engañar al estomago ... hasta hì todo bien ... lo malo fue cuando por el espejo veo mi reflejo y staba todo quemado .... ni la gorra que habìa llevado como protecciòn me habìa servido ... cuando me tocaba el cuello sentì que me ardìa ... hno: ... parecìa chinchano :nuts: ... :lol:

De todas formas decidì caminar a tomar mas fotos. Lleguè a la Av. Abancay y doblè por el Jr Cusco, mirè hacia la Iglesia Sta Rosa de las Monjas:











*(Foto antes mostrada)*​
... y a que no saben ..... :happy:


----------



## roberto_vp

A que no sabemos...


----------



## El Bajopontino

De seguro tomaste fotos al interior de la iglesia de santa rosa de las monjas??'


----------



## limeñologo

Inkandrew9 said:


> Limeñologo, no se nada al respecto de la restauraciòn del MALI, espero poder regresar el fin de semana para ir por informes y de paso saber de ello.


Ya quisiera que la estuvieran restaurando, eso implicaria que respeten integramente la arquitectura original de fines del siglo XIX , pero le van a dar nuevos acabados contemporaneos que en mi opinion no guardan armonia con el estilo renacentista del edificio, y mas bien le resta elegancia.

La remodelacion va a traer muchisimas mejoras al museo y al servicio que brinda, pero creo que va a atentar contra el tradicional edificio...hno:


----------



## limeñologo

Inkandrew9 said:


> De todas formas decidì caminar a tomar mas fotos. Lleguè a la Av. Abancay y doblè por el Jr Cusco, mirè hacia la Iglesia Sta Rosa de las Monjas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Foto antes mostrada)*​
> ... y a que no saben ..... :happy:[/FONT]


hno: No nos dejes con la intriga....otra vez....hno:
Ah , ya sé, seguro la pintaron de fuccia con las molduras verdes uke:
O si no de azul marino con detalles rojos...


----------



## dra.naths

limeñologo said:


> Ya quisiera que la estuvieran restaurando, eso implicaria que respeten integramente la arquitectura original de fines del siglo XIX , pero le van a dar nuevos acabados contemporaneos que en mi opinion no guardan armonia con el estilo renacentista del edificio, y mas bien le resta elegancia.
> 
> La remodelacion va a traer muchisimas mejoras al museo y al servicio que brinda, pero creo que va a atentar contra el tradicional edificio...hno:


el MALI esta siendo remodelado, no restaurado... se estimaba que terminaran la remodelacion para noviembre 2008, pero se empezó tarde, por lo cual dicen que para julio 2009 ya estará listo. 

más info: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=776088


pd. Andrés.. qué no sabemos???


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Genial las fotos Andres, el Teatro La Cabaña está bien simpático..... gracias por las fotos una vez más loquito kay:


----------



## Victor23peru

coolll LIMAAAAAA es la city +++++ ermosa ke konozko


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Bueans fotos Andrés! cuentanos lo que sabes.


----------



## roberto_vp

Hermosas, y con la desaturación nos ahorramos tanto dolor de ojo que nos causan algunos colores :happy:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hooola 

Christian, de hecho es una de las casas mas hermosas del Paseo Colòn 

W!cked, en cierta parte tienes razòn ... aunque el tràfico vehicular es caòtico 

Daniel, si pues ... me equivoquè, ahora que he buscado mas info, claramente he leido el nombre de esta casa ... Sal y Rosas, que para mi siempre serà un palacio :colgate:

Roberto, claro esa es la idea ... no ocasionarles un calambre al ojo .... :lol:


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ XD no hay problema, cualquiera confunde Sal y Rosas con Rosales


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ahora seguimos con la casa de al lado:

Esta casa es muy bonita:



































Desde adentro pude ver parte de la casa de al lado:








En ese momento no sabìa què mas fotografiar, una niña se me acercò y me preguntò porquè tomaba fotos. Le dije que las tomaba para publicarlas en internet, a lo que ella me dijo que debìa ver còmo era por adentro ... "Es como un castillo" ... "yo te llevo" .... Yo estaba algo dudoso, pero igual seguìa caminando. Cruzamos la casa y bajandolas escaleras llegamos a un patio interior donde hay un gruta, un jardìn y una jaula:



















Mejor a colores 

Justo la niña se acercò a la jaula donde hay canaritos 










Ahora miramos alrededor:























































Ya bueno ... mejor a B/N



















Un chepi ... decoraciòn:



















Ahora entrando a otro ambiente:










Miramos hacia arriba:








En ese momento un señor de la 3ra edad se me acerca y me dice:
Ud no puede tomar fotos de esta propiedad, es privada. Quièn le ha dado perimos de entrar??? ... parquè quiera las fotos???

En eso yo le dije que estas fotos eran para publicarlas en internet y me dijo:

Ud no puede hacer eso, para eso hay un administrador y tiene que pedir permiso.

Yo: Bueno una niña me dijo que podìa entrar a ver ....

El señor me dijo por favor retirese esta es propiedad privada.

A lo que solo atinè a decir: "Pensè que este inmueble tambièn es patrimonio de la naciòn" ... y el señor me dijo: Si, pero tiene administradores (pensè ... bueno es un viejito ... mejor me voy). Al irse el señor y no contento con la ùltima foto que habìa tomado logrè esta que no me quedò del todo mal:

Un hermoso vitral!!!








Por cierto, dentro de la casa se escuchaba mucha mùsica criolla ... y es que en un salòn contiguo muuuchos abuelitos estaban en medio de una jarana  ... mirè a travès de la puerta y me fui ...

Ya saliendo:










:colgate:​


----------



## dra.naths

jaja anda un domingo, es mas tranquilo.. no hay tantos viejitos, y puedes entrar.. pero habla con el administrador.. no hay problema ahi.. si no me equivoco habia un piano en el hall principal... mmm no recuerdo.. hace unos años entre con unos amigos que fueron a tomar fotos. 
la Casa Sal y Rosas tb se ve bien... aunque esos vidrios como que matan un poco el detalle de sus arcos, se puede ver que la han arreglado por dentro, y eso me parece bueno, no como las otras casas cercanas que estan hechas un desastre total... como la Quinta Alania que ahora es un instituto y es del color celeste mas llamativo que pudieron encontrar!... hno: una lastima!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Bonito vitral, y la casona también. Ahora más bien creo que el diseño del piso está un poco sobresaturado.....


----------



## dannyhighrise

Inkandrew9 said:


> Un hermoso vitral!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


^^ Valió la pena!!!  Bueno por lo menos no te pidieron DNI, carnet universitario, carnet de sanidad, partida de nacimiento, edicto matrimonial :lol: :hilarious La historia de la niña esa si no me la contaste :happy:


----------



## W!CKED

:lol: el piso de la casona me ha encantado.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Nathx, no se si vuelva a hacer mis recorridos por un buen tiempo, menos mal he tomado bastantes fotos, que poco a poco irè mostrando.

Christian, a mi me gusta el piso ... en todo caso deberìas estar ahi mismo para ver lo bonito que es.

Daniel, verdad no??? la niña fue muy amable. Al retirarme me preguntò: Pudiste tomar todas las fotos que quiciste??? Alo que respondì: No, pero creo que estuvo bien por hoy, ademas ya me botaron ...xD

W!cked, lo dices en serio??? o te estas vacilando???

Salu2 y sigan comentando


----------



## Canelita

Si uno se toma el tiempo de conocer a fondo la ciudad, caminando por sus calles y mirando siempre hacia arriba (lol), la riqueza arquitectónica en Lima es indiscutible. Cuántas veces he pasado por esas zonas sin percartarme mucho de los bellos edificios que se encuentran por ahí. Muy lindas las tomas, Andrés, las ornamentaciones y los detalles de las casonas republicanas son tan bellas...lástima que la gran mayoría de estos lugares estén descuidados. 

La última foto está preciosísima... :yes:

¡Muchos saludos! :cheers:


----------



## limeñologo

Gracias por las fotos, las casonas y sus detalles estan preciosos...
Esa esquina de la casa de la primera foto siempre me ha encantado, y es que creo que es la mas llamativa del paseo, resalta de las demas....bueno por lo menos a mi me parece asi...
Que bonito era el palacete por dentro...que republicano...cuanta elegancia, y el vitral esta preciosisimo :eek2:
Espero ver mas fotos de palacetes del paseo , y si se puede ver los interiores...genial...


----------



## dra.naths

Inkandrew9 said:


> Nathx, no se si vuelva a hacer mis recorridos por un buen tiempo, menos mal he tomado bastantes fotos, que poco a poco irè mostrando.


^^ Estar en la universidad es una cosa de locos (8)

al menos tienes más fotos.. yo no jiji.. por eso se terminó la limonada! porque ya no hay limón! =P


----------



## W!CKED

Inkandrew9 said:


> Nathx, no se si vuelva a hacer mis recorridos por un buen tiempo, menos mal he tomado bastantes fotos, que poco a poco irè mostrando.
> 
> Christian, a mi me gusta el piso ... en todo caso deberìas estar ahi mismo para ver lo bonito que es.
> 
> Daniel, verdad no??? la niña fue muy amable. Al retirarme me preguntò: Pudiste tomar todas las fotos que quiciste??? Alo que respondì: No, pero creo que estuvo bien por hoy, ademas ya me botaron ...xD
> 
> *W!cked, lo dices en serio??? o te estas vacilando???*
> 
> Salu2 y sigan comentando



Claro que lo digo en serio, las risas eran de lo que te habia pasado xD


----------



## Inkandrew9

Holaaaa 

Akane, muchas veces he pasado de largo por muchas calles, avenidas, plazas, etc ... pero eso es pasado, ahora hago todo lo posible para estar atento a todo lo que pueda captar y mostrarles 

Limeñologo, desafortunadamente no pude entrar a otros palacetes del Paseo Colòn hno: ... espero hacerlo en otro paseo  ... de todas formas hay màs fotos x mostrar.

Naths, mija ... ya te he dicho que en vez de limòn puedes hacer chicha morada o de jora ...xDDD ... o quizàs de jamaica o tamarindo ...xDDDDD Nahhh!!! si pues ahora hasta que haya tiempo.

W!cked, ahhh ok ... osea estas vacilàndote a costa mìa??? ... :hahano:

Salu2 a to2


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Ya saliendo, seguimos con la casa del costado:

















Balcòn x 2:


























La sgte:



































Regresando la mirada:





































​


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Y otras mas ...*

Ahora miramos al otro lado:

Edificio Colón:


























Y al lado una casona donde funciona una de las sedes del partido Acción Popular:










​
Comenten pues !!! el teclado no muerde :lol:

:cheers:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

:lol::lol: comentare yo primero..... chevre las tomas Andres, hasta ahora no hay casona que no me haya gustado, lo que si detesto es cuando alteran su arquitectura; el edificio Colón se ve bastante simpático.

No tienes algunas fotos a color Andres, me gustaría ver el contraste de la arborización con la de las casonas. Una vez más genial loquito kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino

El paseo Colón, junto con la avenida La Colmena, son las mejores del centro de Lima.


----------



## limeñologo

^^^^
Sí, definitivamente, no tienen comparacion...

Me encanta la elegancia del paseo colon, pero me da rabia ver esos letreros de academias, y peor, de partidos politicos, afean totalmente el entorno....felizmente no pusiste la del ppc....aggggg...:nuts:

PD:Tambien seria bueno verlas a colores, para contrastar los colores de las casas, por mas que no nos gusten o sean horribles, tenemos que aceptarlo...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Christian, crèeme no te va a gustar ver las fotos de esta avenida a colores, mejor es asì xDDD

Bajo, tienes razòn, esas 2 avenidas del CH son las que tienen un perfil y estilo muy interesante, làstima que estan en el olvido por parte de nuestras autoridades.

Limeñologo, como dije, son muy pocas las imàgenes a color, todas son a B/N asì que espèrate hasta otro paseo ... porque ... si he tomado fotos a color pero no ese dìa.

Salu2 y sigan comentando.


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Ahora vamos caminando hacia la Plaza Bolognesi, dirigimos nuestra mirada a la derecha:























































Y ahora el mismo recorrido pero del lado izquierdo:




























​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Y ahora una belleza: 

La Quinta Alania




























Acercàndonos ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La Quinta simplemente este hermosa, espero fotos de los interiores kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9

De ahi decidì regresar y caminar por Washington:

Regresando:

Ventana de la Casa Sal y Rosas:










Policìa:










Doblamos ...

Una fachada en el olvido, parte de una clìnica:










Obras del Metropolitano:



















A color ...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chris_ALOR said:


> La Quinta simplemente este hermosa, espero fotos de los interiores kay:


Serà para una pròxima visita, porque hasta ahora no he podido entrar a la Quinta Alania. hno:

Salu2 Christian.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me pregunto que pasará con todas estas obras, para cuando Castañeda culmine su mandato.


----------



## limeñologo

Me gusta este recorrido, todas las casonas y palacetes mostrados de esta parte del centro tienen "el encanto" que ya mencione en otro post, lastima que sus actuales ocupantes y/o dueños no le tomen la importancia que deberian, odio esos carteles desproporcionados con los que suelen afear las fachadas de los palacetes, yo prohibiria que funcionen academias de mala muerte en viejas casonas, solo afean el entorno...
Lo de los colores tiene remedio, por ejemplo la quinta alania, que es preciosa, pero ese color celeste le queda horrible uke:. no sé porqué le cambiaron de color, el anterior estaba mucho mejor (rojo con crema), .....:bash:


----------



## dra.naths

Inkandrew9 said:


> Serà para una pròxima visita, porque hasta ahora no he podido entrar a la Quinta Alania. hno:


entra como quien pide informes de los cursos.. te haces el loco y te quedas un rato por ahi.. y como tomas las fotos con el celu ni cuenta se daran. =P


----------



## W!CKED

Ahh si me acuerdo de esta zona, el estado en el que se encuentra da pena, los comercios no ayudan en nada.

Gracias por las fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Bajo, la verdad yo tambièn me pregunto lo mismo, espero que por lo menos haya una mejora ... porque se supone que por eso se esta llevando a cabo tooodas estas obras.

Limeñologo, hablando de lo carteles ... fue por eso que no le tomè foto a la casona donde funciona una de las sedes de los fujimoristas ...xD

Dra Nathx, claro tambien he pensado en hacer ello ... es mas ya lo hice (para entrar en otra casona), pero al ùltimo no pude tomar foto alguna. hno: ... ya veremos como me va en una pròxima visita a la Quinta Alania. 

W!cked ... estuviste en Lima???

Salu2 y sigan comentando


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ya que de seguro quieren mas fotos, entonces aqui les va unas cuantas mas:

Cerca a la Plaza Francia:


























Cruzamos Belèn y entramos por una calle poco conocida pero que tiene muestras de Arq republicana:


----------



## pachacutec

Una pregunta para Inkandrew9: Como es para tomar fotos en el paseo Colón? Hay mucha delincuencia por ese lugar? A que hora del día aconsejarias tomar fotos?


----------



## limeñologo

Buenas fotos, esperare pacientemente las de color...
El edificio de la primera foto siempre me ha interesado,solo que el color anaranjado lo hace muy chicha.... y siempre me he preguntado por qué tendra casi todas las entradas del primer piso tapiadas??? seguro eran lugares de baja reputacion o sin licencia....
El de la 2 y 3 se ve horrible a medio pintar, es la peor parte cuando subdividen un inmueble, que asco...


----------



## merodeador

Inkandrew9 said:


> Bueno en el camino encontrè abierta la pequeña iglesia de Jesùs, Marìa y Josè ... o Jesùs Marìa, asì que entrè y me quedè fascinado con ese contraste que hay entre el exterior, un toke austero, y el interior barroco.
> 
> Juzgen uds:
> 
> Altar Mayor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pùlpito:


Tengo entendido que esta modesta iglesita. colindante a un monaterio, paso desapercibida a la mano de Matias Maestro, es por ello que es la única iglesia del centro de Lima que conserva su altar mayor barroco, que conjuntamente a los altares laterales hacen de ella una muestra armoniosa de este estilo.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Regresando despues de tiempo ....

Pachacutec ... bueno para tomar fotos en Paseo Colòn no hay mucho problema, yo tambièn tenìa un poco de desconfianza, pero de ahi caminè de lo mas normal ... claro que siempre hay que estar pendientes por el tràfico vehicular. Yo te consejarìa tomar fotos en la mañana, ya que lucen mejor los edificios mas representativos con la luz solar.

Limeñologo, ese edificio es muy bonito y el que esta cerca tambièn. En cuanto al primero, creo que ahì funciona el Banco de la Naciòn ... la verdad no se porquè estan tapiadas la mayorìa de sus entradas.

Merodeador, de ser cierto lo que mencionas ... pues ha sido un milagro, porque la verdad Jesùs, Marìa y Josè es una belleza.

Salu2


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Mas fotos ... *


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Y mas ...*


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Y maaassss*


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Y por ùltimo*

Iglesia de Sn Carlos

Fachada Lateral:





































Interior de la Iglesia de los huerfanos:




























Iluminaciòn de la Iglesia Sta Rosa de las monjas:










:cheers:​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno ... fue una caminata regular, pero valiò la pena a mi parecer


----------



## Inkandrew9

Quoteandome:



Inkandrew9 said:


>





Inkandrew9 said:


>





Inkandrew9 said:


>





Inkandrew9 said:


> Iglesia de Sn Carlos
> 
> Fachada Lateral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior de la Iglesia de los huerfanos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iluminaciòn de la Iglesia Sta Rosa de las monjas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:​


​


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Muy bellas las tomas... que maravillosas fachadas.... ricas en historia y arquitectura.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Lindas tomas Andres, esos faroles como que están un poco grandes no :lol::lol:


----------



## limeñologo

Que hermoso catálogo de edificios republicanos, muy bella esa zona...
En la ultima parte, se ve un poco descuidada la cara lateral del panteon de los proceres, el año pasado entré, y están muy empolvados los retablos tallados, es una lastima que así tratemos la memoria de nuestros heroes...
Podrias postear fotos del interior....digo..


----------



## El Bajopontino

Conozco esa ruta, jirón Contumazá, lisson, cruzas lampa, jirón azángaro hasta llegar a huérfanos. Ya la había hecho 4 años atrás, aunque en realidad, siempre camino por el centro de Lima, me gusta mucho.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Vane, tienes razòn Lima esta llena de historia y arquitectura valiosa, làstima que el Jr Contumazà, a pesar de que hubo una intervenciòn para mejorarlo, todavìa se sienta algo inseguro, no se ... o quizàs sea yo.

Christian, la verdad es que no habìa notado el tamaño de los farles hasta que lo escribiste. Yo estaba mas atento a las fachas, me gusta mucho estos balcones con delgadas columnas, algo que tambipen he visto por Breña.

Limeñologo, la cara lateral de la iglesia de Sn Carlos ... si se ve muy descuidada, yo varias veces he pasado por allì pero no me habìa fijado bien en ella. Por cierto, no tengo fotos del interior, es muy bonito y descuidado ... pero tambièn es muy oscuro para tomar fotos.

Bajo, yo tambièn cuando camino por el CH hago muchas veces esa ruta ... vaya coincidencias.

Salu2 a to2 :colgate:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Es cierto, el jirón Contumazá, por más qe luce limpio y arreglado, es totalmente inseguro, lleno de choros y borrachos, siempre tiene que estar un carro de la policia, si no, te pelan.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno ... si, cuando pasè, me percatè que funcionan cantinas y que uno debe estar mirando de reojo para estar un poco "tranquilo" ... digamos.


----------



## kokofett

roberto_vp said:


> Esa introducción :lol:
> 
> ...y estoy ansioso de ver más del Rímac, que es uno de los distritos más bellos de la ciudad.



Jaja ke burlon, yo he vivido en el Rimac y espero no volver a hacerlo salvo ke destruyan todas esas cobachas y construyan nuevo y modernos edificios.


----------



## Inkandrew9

kokofett said:


> Jaja ke burlon, yo he vivido en el Rimac y espero no volver a hacerlo salvo ke destruyan todas esas cobachas y construyan nuevo y modernos edificios.


Bueno ... es tu opiniòn .. pero muchos no la compartimos.


----------



## limeñologo

kokofett said:


> Jaja ke burlon, yo he vivido en el Rimac y espero no volver a hacerlo salvo ke destruyan todas esas cobachas y construyan nuevo y modernos edificios.


Esas "cobachas" guardan años de tradicion e historia, y encierran el espiritu bajopontino, que hace propia a esa zona, asi como los barrios altos con el centro, y pedir que sean reemplazadas por edificios es descabellado, esos edificios podrian tranquilamente construirse en cualquier parte sin perjudicar NUESTRO patrimonio monumental, que deberia mas bien ser protegido y puesto en valor por el estado, que lamentablemente no cumple con ello y permite que esas construcciones terminen como lo estan ahora....


----------



## roberto_vp

limeñologo said:


> Esas "cobachas" guardan años de tradicion e historia, y encierran el espiritu bajopontino, que hace propia a esa zona, asi como los barrios altos con el centro, y pedir que sean reemplazadas por edificios es descabellado, esos edificios podrian tranquilamente construirse en cualquier parte sin perjudicar NUESTRO patrimonio monumental, que deberia mas bien ser protegido y puesto en valor por el estado, que lamentablemente no cumple con ello y permite que esas construcciones terminen como lo estan ahora....


Exacto.


----------



## Inkandrew9

*De regreso con fotos de otro recorrido *

Hola a todos, retomando mi thread, ahora les mostrarè imàgenes de otro paseito por nuestra Lima 

Empecemos!!!

Mi recorrido empezò en la Av Venezuela, no tenìa claro cual serìa mi itinerario en realidad, asì que me dejè llevar. Breña un distrito pequeño con mucho què mostar aùn:

Frente al Metro de Alfonso Ugarte encontramos edificios, algunos de diseño interesante:








Otros que han sido cines y que se han reciclado como iglesias de dudosa reputaciòn:

















Seguimos caminando y me doy cuenta que la parte derecha de la av esta tomada por el comercio informal, la parte izquierda (la que muestro) no tanto:








bueno mejor pongamosle atenciòn a las edificaciones, casona en el olvido:

















Llegamos a un mini òvalo, algunos comercios formales ...








Y bueno, como en toda Lima, la clàsica un mismo predio ocupado por diferentes propietarios ... mejor lo vemos a blanco y negro para apreciarlo mejor en conjunto:








Una Iglesia!!! Linda, pero con colores realmente horrorosos ... por cierto me olvidè de su nombre hno:












































Por cierto, la ampliaciòn que le han hecho a los costados son fatales ...

Mejor regresamos, una tienda:








... De ahi sigo :colgate:


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Nuestra Señora de los Desamparados, cuadra 12 de la Venezuela, les comenté que mi abuelita se casó allí... realmente el color actual es para llorar 
Así estaba mejor:


----------



## roberto_vp

Las iglesias (la Pare de Sufrir y la de Desamparados) están como que dan dolor de cabeza, una pena...

Pese a todo se ve que hay bonitas construcciones en Breña, sólo le falta algo de orden, me recuerda un poco a algunas partes de Lince.


----------



## Cazafantasias

¡Esos brasileros de _Pare De Sufrir_ cuánto recaudan! Son unos vampiros chupando el diezmo de sus numerosos feligreses. Por lo menos han "parado", aunque sea a su manera, el antiguo cine City Hall.


----------



## limeñologo

Que pena que todos los ex cines sean ahora iglesias evangelicas o lugares de dudosa reputacion...


----------



## Limeñito

¿Estuviste en Breña? Cada vez que paso por allí siento que me asfixio. Le hubieras tomado fotos a su pequeño parque central, a un paso de esa iglesia de colores innombrables.


----------



## PaiMei74

Excelentes fotos, como siempre. Esa iglesia de Breña siempre me llamó la atención, es todo un ícono del distrito y de esta parte de la ciudad, y la verdad, da rabia que la hayan pintado, no sé que le pasa a las autoridades... es una moda o enfermedad?


----------



## Canelita

Sé que siempre encontraré algo interesante en tu thread, Andrés, nunca nos fallas . Creo que por esa zona de Breña vivía algún familiar, por lo que me resultó conocida. Mirando hacia arriba podremos constatar que Lima es bella, aunque a veces su belleza sea muy tímida o escondida.

Esa iglesia la recordaba por la mención de Danny, fijándome en ese color taaann feo, me ha hecho recordar a una gran galleta :lol:. 

¡Saludos! :cheers:
PD: Sorry que ando súper ocupada estos días, contenta pero extrañando SSC...hoy sí me pude dar una vueltita por aquí...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Daniel, gràcias x la ayuda con el nombre, al ver la foto antigua se podrìa decir que los 2 ùltimos niveles, donde esta el cristo, fueron adicionados despues al diseño original de la iglesia??? 

Roberto, el ex-cine da pena por quienes los ocupan y la iglesia por como le han adicionado nuevas estructuras, sobretodo las de los costados, al diseño original.

Cazafantasìas, què te puedo decir ... cuando me quedo viendo tele hasta entrada la noche y hago zapping y veo a estos ofreciendo la espina de la corona y un trocito del muro de los lamentos ... simplemente paso, pobres tontos quienes creen en ello.

Limeñologo, si pues buena parte de los cines han sido ocupados por congregaciones religiosas, algunas le dan un buen trato al inmueble, otras no. Recuerdo que el teatro municipal del Callao fue ocupado por ua iglesia evangèlica antes de que lo pusieran denuevo al servicio de la cultura para el distrito.

Luis Àngel, algunas vez posteè fotos del parque que mencionas, eso te pasa por no visitar mi thread tan seguido ...xD

David, si pues esa iglesia es todo un ìcono para Breña, hasta creo que sale en alguna pelìcula peruana ... "Peloteros"??? .... Y bueno ... moda o emfermedad cada vez que me encuentro con cosas asì ya no sè què pensar.

Akaneeeee!!!!! amea pexoxa , no se me ha ovidado que tengo que responderte ese mail que me mandaste hace tiempo, asì que ya veràs, ya veràs ... xD!

Salu2 a todos y sigan visitanto el thread cuando mejor gusten


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Estaba regresando hacia Alfonso Ugarte y en eso veo desde la esquina una casita escondida, asì que decidì cambiar mi trayectoria y merodear por esa calle:








Seguì caminando hasta llegar a la Av. Bolivia.

Ahora vemos parte de la avenida y las casas coloridas de la cual hace gala:








Se acuerdan de esta casa adornada con motivos orientales???

















Ahora a blanco y negro:


























Miramos al frente:








Y seguimos el camino hacia Alfonso Ugarte. Lo que me ha llamado la atenciòn es que han adoquinado una parte de las veredas, iluminado y puesto bancas:








Seguimos caminando y encontramos construcciones de pequeña escala pero que vale la pena conservar:


























Al parecer ahi funciona una renovadora de calzado:

















Seguimos mirando, ahora una casa que se ve mejor a blanco y negro por obvias razones:








Otra:








Y pues, ahora vemos còmo van ganando terrenos las nuevas costrucciones, lastimosamente desfigurando la escala de esta avenida y con una fachada realmente pobre:








Miramos al frente y nos encontramos con una construcciòn republicana que guarda ciertas caracterìsticas reconocibles a las de las casonas del Jr Contumazà:



































¿Se dieron cuenta de esos balcones con sus pequeñas columnas?

Despues seguimos ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

las casonas de la última foto si se ve bonitas.... pero hay otras...

por otro lado la construcción de 7 pisos malogra el perfil de la calle..... hno:

:rofl: Andres.... tomando fotos blanco y negro a las casas que tienen feos colores.... :lol::lol: saludos loquito


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buenas fotos Andrés, casonas muy descuidadas, muchos colores en las fachadas, viendo esa casa oriental ya me dio ganas de un chifita.


----------



## limeñologo

Interesantes construcciones, que pena que muchas esten descuidadas, y ese edificio que estan haciendo si que malogra toda la armonia del conjunto, que falta de criterio...


----------



## Limeñito

Inkandrew9 said:


>


¿Alguien me puede explicar qué es esto?


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Christian, tengo buenos argumentos para defender mis fotos a blanco y negro 

Jack, es cierto ... ami también me dan ganas de un chifita ... y eso que hoy estuve por la Calle Capón.

Limeñologo, esa construcción no es laúnica que malogra el perfil, otro ejemplo que podemos citar es el edificio de la academia Aduni-Cesar Vallejo.

LAST, no se .... la verdad es que cuando uno pasa por allí, pues si que llama la atención.

Salu2 y sigan comentando ... que el teclado no muerde :lol:


----------



## dra.naths

Limeñito said:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar qué es esto?


es una casita con estilo oriental, pero no es un chifa 


siempre se encuentra algo bonito en cada parte de la ciudad... estan simpaticas las casitas aunque no muy bien cuidadas. saludos!


----------



## El Bajopontino

La avenida Bolivia tiehne construcciones interesantes.


----------



## limeñologo

Inkandrew9 said:


> Hola
> 
> Limeñologo, esa construcción no es laúnica que malogra el perfil, otro ejemplo que podemos citar es *el edificio de la academia Aduni-Cesar Vallejo*.
> 
> Salu2 y sigan comentando ... que el teclado no muerde :lol:


Ese edificio, creo que es el que más desentona en el entorno en que se ubica, ya que ni su altura ni su proporcion, y mucho menos su arquitectura guardan respeto con las demas construcciones, como la pequeña y bonita iglesia antigua de al lado, que está muy venida a menos, pero sobre todo muy desmerecida debido a la mole que tiene por vecino, me da rabia verla en la avenida Bolivia, es un asco total...


----------



## Inkandrew9

limeñologo said:


> Ese edificio, creo que es el que más desentona en el entorno en que se ubica, ya que ni su altura ni su proporcion, y mucho menos su arquitectura guardan respeto con las demas construcciones, como la pequeña y bonita iglesia antigua de al lado, que está muy venida a menos, pero sobre todo muy desmerecida debido a la mole que tiene por vecino, me da rabia verla en la avenida Bolivia, es un asco total...


Es cierto que ese edificio no se inserta bien el la Av. Bolivia cerca a Alfonso Ugarte, lo cierto es que contrasta enormemente con la iglesia metodista que esta a su costado.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Sigo caminando por la Av. Bolivia, en eso veo que la reja del colegio que siempre vì de reojo ahora esta abierta ... me acerquè y miren què preciosura esta escondida:

















Querìa tomar mas fotos pero me diò roche porque el vigilante me miraba con cara de pocos amigos .... seguì mi camino entonces ...

Casas coloridas en la avenida:








Y ahora vemos la iglesia Metodista:





















































Y casi al frente un colegio:










:colgate:​


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Que bueno, fotos a colores .... 

Parece que le faltan las cornisas superiores al colegio de la última foto, bueno por ´lo menos se vería mejor así. 

Saludos Andres kay:


----------



## roberto_vp

Bonitas casas!


----------



## W!CKED

Buenas fotos, algunas casas se ven muy bien.


----------



## limeñologo

Buenas fotos, en una se aprecia la desproporcion entre la mole del edificio de la aduni con la pequeña iglesia metodista, todo un desacierto que ojala no vuelva a ocurrir...


----------



## carlos07

Buenas fotos, las casas se ven bien aunque unpoco descuidadas, este lugar pertenece al Cercado o es Breña, podrias decirme exactamente donde es?


----------



## Romeo2201

*MI COLEGIO..EL GLORIOSO HERMANO ANSELMO MARIA!!*

:cheers:


----------



## Romeo2201

Breña..mi barrunto

yo vivo a la espalda de ese local "chino"
En realidad , vivo a la espalda , en el jiron recuay. 
Te hubieras dado una vuelta por la av Portugal, para mi, una de las calles mas interesantes de Breña. Tiene casonas antiguas bien bonitas.


----------



## Victor23peru

COOOLLLL LIMONTA DEL PUENTE A LA ALAMEDA ^^


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Christian, tienes razòn parece ser que le faltan las cornizas a esa parte de la fachada del colegio.

Roberto, hay de todo ... bonitas casas, maso, muy bellas ... lo malo es que la mayorìa estan descuidadas hno:

W!cked, y eso que no les he tomado foto a tooodas las casas ah, hay algunas que no pude fotografiar porque el sol me lo impedìa. 

Limeñòlogo, yo tambièn quisiera que no vuelva a ocurrir, pero ya ves que cuadras mas abajo se esta construyendo ese otro edificio que mostrè ... hasta què extremo cambiarà el perfil de toda Lima??? ... creo que tenemos muchas respuestas.

Carlos, la zona fotografiada es Breña, yo tamb me confundìa pero al ver los planos es fàcil darse cuenta que es un distrito pequeño al lado del Cercado.

Romeo, gràcias por el dato del nombre de tu colegio y pues no creas que no hay mas fotos de Breña ahh ... ya veràs que mostrarè mas adelante fotos de Portugal, pero claro eso es parte del recorrido de otro dìa.

Gràcias x la visita Victor23peru.

Salu2 a to2


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos *

Ya saliendo de Breña, caminè por la Av Alfonso Ugarte, en esos dìas el panorama de los trabajos del Metropolitano lucìan asì, cerca del Colegio Guadalupe:


























Caminando por la vereda:








Puerta de entrada:

















Ventanas:

















Cruzè la avenida y volvì a Breña para fotografiar a esta casona que a mi parecer tiene una fachada muy bella ... làstima su estado actual (Nòtese el ave bicèfala) :


























Despues seguì caminando hasta llegar al edificio donde funciona una de las instalaciones del Diario Oficial El Peruano:

















Unos pasos mas allà y nos encontramos con el Hospital Madre Niño _ San Bartolomè:



















​


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Pero que delincuentes... hasta esa altura hacen sus graffiti hno:

Me gusto tanto el colegio como el Hospital del Niño. Saludos Andres :hi:


----------



## Limeñito

Por fuera me gusta mucho el colegio Guadalupe, a pesar de esa portada oscura que desentona.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

De alguna extraña manera (como dice la vieja Trova) has ido ganando el lugar que Lía nos ha dejado algo abandonado, llenando de imágenes diversas de Lima.

Gracias.


----------



## papiriqui

^^ lo q pasa es q andrew,,la tiene secuestrada :lol::nuts:

de esta ultima tanda,, me gusto mas el hospital del niño....se ve imponente.
espero q las obras del metropolitano revitalicen esta avenida.

mm. con respecto a breña,, no conosco mucho ,,solo los alrededores del lolo fernandez..no me llamo la atencion de visitar,por q no tenia buenos referentes en cuanto a seguridad...pero en si el distrito no se ve mal..
tiene esa clasica caracteristica de distrito oeste-limeño como lince/jesus maria/magadalena..pero mas descuidado


----------



## limeñologo

El colegio guadalupe da pena, esta en estado ruinoso de abandono, y encima le pintan la fachada de piedra de color plomo oscuro...un crimen...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Inkandrew9 said:


> Unos pasos mas allà y nos encontramos con el Hospital del Niño:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ése no es el hospital del niño. Es el San Bartolomé...


----------



## PaiMei74

Excelentes fotos, gracias siempre por compartir, sobretodo porque ir actualmente (aunque ha mejorado bastante) por la Alfonso Ugarte es un gran sacrificio. Tambien me ha gustado siempre el Colegio Guadalupe, aunque ese color... en fin, esos colores chillones ya se están volviendo parte de nuestra Lima.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Christian, lo de los grafitis es solo la punta del iceberg ... me han contado que hay muchas peleas entre los estudiantes del Guadalupe y otro colegio cercano.

Luìs Àngel, a mi tambièn me gusta mucho el Colegio Guadalupe, a pesar del color ... làstima que este tan descuidado.

Vane, pues la verdad yo creo que Lìa es irremplazable, yo solo trato de mostrar algo que pocos se atreven a fotografiar por diversos motivos ... de todas formas grax x la visita :colgate:

Tigrillo ... cuando no??!!! ... :lol: ... y bueno El Hospital San Bartolomè es muy imponente, y cuando lo ves junto al Loayza que esta en frente suyo hacen una pareja interesante, solo que de este ùltimo deberìa limpiarse su fachada sucia.

Limeñologo, sinceramente yo no sè en que estas pensando las autoridades (en realidad si sabemos ... el 2011) que dejan caer a pedazos nuestra ciudad.

YibrailMizrahi, claro tienes toda la razòn, ya que en la misma foto se puede ver el nombre, cuando colguè las fotos del hospital tratè de ver el nombre pero la pantalla de la pc del ciber donde estaba era demasiada oscura para leer bien las letras de la imàgen.

David, bueno si es una odisea tratar de sacar fotos de las construcciones de Alfonso Ugarte, mas que toooodo por la cantidad de vehìculos que circulan .... recuerdo que para tomar fotos de la fachada del Loayza tuve que esperar como 20 minutos para evitar que se vea en la imàgen muchos vehìculos ... ya veràn, ya veràn ... 

Salu2 a To2


----------



## Inkandrew9

Sigamos con el recorrido 

Ahora seguimos caminando en direcciòn a la Plaza 2 de Mayo.

En el Camino nos encontramos con muestra de Arq Republicana:





















































Cruzamos la pista y encontramos otro edificio olvidado y con unos colores que ... mejor veànlo uds:



































Es muy bonito... peeero ... ya saben.

Seguimos caminando y llegamos a l Jr Zepita (perpendicular al Alfonso Ugarte y que llega hasta hasta la Av Willson), en ese momento ni sabìa el nombre de la calle ... pero bueno decidì caminar por allì a ver que cosas interesante podìa encontrar:





















































Hasta ese momento todo iva bien .... hasta que vi a un grupo de drogos comprando ya saben què ... tratè de serenarme, y reprocharme el còmo se me habìa ocurrido caminar por esta calle si querìa ir a 2 de Mayo .... en eso vi a un policia ... pero como si nada porque se hacìa de la vista gorda. Tratè de caminar como si nada ... y pues avancè lo mas ràpido posible:

















Lleguè a Pr Tacna, en donde se encuentra el cine Tauro:








Y bueno tambien se puede ver afiches de prevenciòn ... ya saben Incascrapers :lol: :nuts:










Salu2 :cheers:​


----------



## roberto_vp

Todas unas bellezas en bruto, lamentablemente muy en bruto...


----------



## Miraflorino

*Un poquito distante "Del Puente a la Alameda"....*

pero el recorrido ha sido genial... gracias Andrew por mostrarnos la Avenida Alfonso Ugarte,una avenida que tiene edificios impresionantes pero que lamentablemente luce tan descuidada,abandonada....una lástima porque es una avenida que si estuviera totalmente bien cuidada,sería espectacular... la he recorrido en toda su extensión dias previos al terremoto del 2007 y me encantó ver las casonas,los edificios,tantas joyas arquitectónicas que lamentablemente lucen tan abandonadas.. Deberían reactivar y remodelar por completo ésta importantísima avenida que tiene 3 plazas preciosas : Unión,2 de Mayo y Bolognesi....


----------



## limeñologo

Exelente recorrido, las construcciones estan muy bonitas pero bastante descuidadas, demasiado diria yo, en las primeras fotos podemos ver que tanto estiman los propietarios o inquilinos las construcciones, porque las pintan de diferentes colores y subdividen hasta formar una imagen deprimente del edificio...todos han estado tan preciosos, tan huachafos (por el color...o los colores), y tan sucios y descuidados, que no se que decir de ellos, al menos me gusta su arquitectura...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Roberto, si pues estas joyas mostradas todavìa estan muy en bruto ... cuanto tendremos que esperar para verlas relucir o desplomarse??? hno: ... espero que se llegue a recuperar.

Miraflorino, si pues ... ya a esta altura como que el nombre le quedò chico al thread, en realidad al principio este fue creado para mostrar fotos de mi recorrido por el Rìmac y Barrios Altos, pero de ahi me animè a mostrar todas las fotos de mis recorridos posteriores, tomandole la palabra a ClauDia .... tengo muchas fotos asì que el thread tiene pa rato. En cuanto a Allfonso Ugarte me gusta mas la parte que va desde 2 de Mayo hasta Bolognesi, la plaza Uniòn no tanto ... claro que eso no quiere decir que no se recupere.

Limeñologo, hay casos peores comparados a lo que muestro aquì ... pero bueno solo queda observar detenidamente para deleitarse con la belleza de nuesro patrimonio en el abanadono.

Salu2 y sigan comentado


----------



## Chris_ALOR

todas las edificaciones de la última actualización están bravas.... mantienen un buen perfil arquitectónico y de detalles... lástima el estado de conservación de estas...

:lol::lol: con la última foto... Saludos Andres kay:


----------



## Cazafantasias

*Cine Tauro*



Inkandrew9 said:


> Lleguè a Pr Tacna, en donde se encuentra el cine Tauro:


^^Debidamente restaurado se vería bien, aunque la zona que lo rodea no lo hace muy atractivo. Ojalá deje de ser un cine porno, pero sin convertirse en templo evangélico. ¿Cómo podría aprovecharse mejor este local?


----------



## alibiza_1014

Que recuerdos, me han traido todas esas fotos. Al mismo tiempo, es una verdadera lastima, como ha quedado realmente abandonada toda esa parte de la ciudad. En los años sesentas y setentas ese cine Tauro era de lo mejorcito que habia en Lima, y ahora verlo completamente abandonado y en un estado realmente calamitoso realmente una pena. La verdad que no entiendo, porque no se rehabilita y refacciona toda esa zona para viviendas y otros fines, porque seguir llenando de edificios altos Jesus Maria y Pueblo Libre, cuando ahi si se puede arreglar y mejorar mucho esa zona. Lo que se necesita son buenos arquitectos y urbanistas que le devuelvan el valor arquitectonico poco a poco, ya que estamos hablando de extensas partes de la ciudad.


----------



## roberto_vp

Cazafantasias said:


> ^^Debidamente restaurado se vería bien, aunque la zona que lo rodea no lo hace muy atractivo. Ojalá deje de ser un cine porno, pero sin convertirse en templo evangélico. ¿Cómo podría aprovecharse mejor este local?


Un teatro! Incluso ayudaría a mejorar la zona, podría orientarse hacia los jóvenes que viven por ahí y darles una opción sana que los enriquece mucho como personas.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buenas fotos Andrés, como odio esas fachas multicolores!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Seguimos con lo ùltimo del interior de la Iglesia de Sn Marcelo:

Hermoso altar barroco:








Mas ...



































Cerca al altar:

A los costados ...

















y arriba ...








De frente ...








Detalle del pùlpito:








Como se llaman???


























Saliendo:



































Este espacio esta al lado de la iglesia:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Inkandrew9 said:


> De veras??? ... deberìas subirlas a tu thread de Pequeñas Iglesias Limeñas, serìa muy grato ver con mas detalle sus interiores, ya que mis fotos no son muy nìtidas y claras que diagmos. Salu2 Bajo :colgate:


Voy a actualizar ese thread, pero primero debo subir las fotos a mi cuenta del photobucket, tengo tantas.

Buenas las fotos del interior, en tus fotos, no sé por qué, pero el altar mayor luce pequeño.


----------



## Inkandrew9

El Bajopontino said:


> Voy a actualizar ese thread, pero primero debo subir las fotos a mi cuenta del photobucket, tengo tantas.


:banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana:
:banana:

:cheers:​


El Bajopontino said:


> Buenas las fotos del interior, en tus fotos, no sé por qué, pero el altar mayor luce pequeño.


Tienes razòn, serà por el tamaño de las fotos o por el àngulo en que fueron tomadas???? ... de todas formas en tu imàgenes lo veremos con mayor detenimiento :colgate:

Salu2 Bajo


----------



## El Bajopontino

Gracias por tu algarabìa. Mis fotos tampoco son tan nítidas, mi cámara ya está empezando a fallar.

Saludos


----------



## Lia_01

*San Marcelo muy bonita, ahí creo que se casaron mis abuelos paternos. De que año será esta iglesia?*


----------



## limeñologo

Que bonito es el interior de san marcelo, ya me estoy animando de entrar..


----------



## El Bajopontino

Esa iglesia es colonial, ose mínimo tendrá sus 300 años.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Lia_01 said:


> *San Marcelo muy bonita, ahí creo que se casaron mis abuelos paternos. De que año será esta iglesia?*


Hola Lìa, y respondiendo a tu pregunta, segùn Hèctor Velarde en su libro "Itinerarios de Lima", este templo fue iniciado a mediados del S XVI - fines del 1600 y su retablo principal churrigueresco es una muestra importante del S XVIII. 

Salu2 y gracias x la visita :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Una probadita de mi nuevo recorrido *

Bueno en esta oportunidad no se me ocurrió otra idea que ir al Hospital Arzobispo Loayza, era tarde y había un ligero brillo solar ... así que decidí ir y ver qué tal estaba despues de tanto tiempo que no había ido .....

En El Rápido 



















Llegamos, ya dentro ... detrás del pabellón central hay un patio con áreas verdes y una fuente.

Mirando la parte posterior del pabellón principal que da cara a la Av. Alfonso Ugarte:










Regresando la mirada a la izquierda:





































A la derecha:










Al fondo (Esto parece el "Baile del Azúcar"  ) el pabellón de la Beneficiencia:










Mirando a una de sus esquinas:



















Despues seguimos con mas ... ayudenme a pasar la pag ​


----------



## dra.naths

lindo.. el Loayza es precioso.. no será tan antiguo como el 2dM pero me encanta.. sus jardines y su pileta.. lo hacen lindo... claro, el 2dM es especial, ahi se respira historia en cada lugarcito.. pero el Loayza es como un museo hecho hospital.. es simplemente bello. 

que pena que la pileta esté vacía.. se vería linda funcionando..


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Yap te ayudo a pasar de página... ^^

Me gusto el Hospital... no parece tener la pinta de tal... más parece un museo.. Me guto


----------



## roberto_vp

Qué bonito hospital!


----------



## El Bajopontino

EL loayza es muy bonito. Espero hayas sacado fotos a ese edificio estilo inca que está al costado.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Nathx ... y eso es solo una parte de las fotos  el Loayza es monumental.

Christian, por fuera luce imponente ... què puedo decir, hay muy pocas ftoso del Loayza en el foro, estas son para que se den una idea de como es a los que no la conocen.

Roberto, claro que es muy bonito, apesar de sus intervenciones modernas todavìa conserva mucho de su arquitectura.

Bajo, ese dìa fui en la tarde por lo que lo poco de brillo solar estaba en mi contra, peor con todo el ollìn acumulado en la fachada, serà para otra oportunidad. 

Y bueno ... sigan comentando para pasar de pag


----------



## El Bajopontino

Eso es lo malo de ese museo, que está demasiado sucio.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno ... ademas que no encaja ni con pegamento en el entorno.


----------



## Lia_01

Inkandrew9 said:


> Hola Lìa, y respondiendo a tu pregunta, segùn Hèctor Velarde en su libro "Itinerarios de Lima", este templo fue iniciado a mediados del S XVI - fines del 1600 y su retablo principal churrigueresco es una muestra importante del S XVIII.
> 
> Salu2 y gracias x la visita :colgate:


*Inka andres Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta.*


----------



## Canelita

Andrés, tu thread se está convirtiendo en todo un catálogo arquitectónico de nuestra querida Lima. :yes: Bien por ello.  Hay tanta belleza escondida en la ciudad, lamentablemente varias de esas construcciones están destinadas a desaparecer ya sea por el llamado "progreso" o el descuido de sus habitantes. 

Yo también hice un recorrido similar en mi penúltima visita a Lima; me fui del local de la Villareal por la Colmena hasta unas oficinas que tienen por la Metro de Alfonso Ugarte. Recuerdo que había zonas donde veía caras de pocos amigos...en fin, de ir de nuevo vería todo con otros ojos, con más aprecio a los detalles de los edificios. Hay unos balcones muy lindos, portones finalmente tallados, pero los colores, omg...demasiado caótico. En general no me disgusta el colorido, pero por ahí vi un edificio con 6-7 colores distintos. Inquilinos, ¡hagan una chanchita y pinten todo del mismo color, se lo rogamos!!!  Ufff, cuánta frustración. hno:

Me quedé helada al ver el cine Tauro, tan bello que era...pero todavía está a tiempo de rescatarse, ojalá que alguien se ponga las pilas y empiece una campaña para su renovación. Víctor Mejía, a ver pues, tú podrías lograrlo...anímate. 

Me gustó el interior de la iglesia San Marcelo, bastante bien cuidada y ornamentada.

Saludos mil, Andrés, y sigue adelante con la chambaza... :cheers:


----------



## limeñologo

Me gusto mucho el hospital, es monumental, pero su maldicion fue estar en alfonso ugarte, se ensucia siempre, y su arquitectura no se aprecia por el caos de la avenida...

Una manito de pintura le caeria de maravilla ( no me refiero a colores chillones, sino a colores suaves como marfil, con detalles de otros colores...no se, pero en su hermosa fachada, con esa portada de vestibulo con columnas con capiteles corintios se pueden hacer maravillas...:banana:


----------



## Inkandrew9

​
Lìa, de nada 

Akane, ahora que lo dices ... pues claro hay muchas cosas que he mostrado y que irè mostrando, porque tengo un montòn de fotos aùn, asì qe podrìa decirse que este thread pude ayudar a hacer un miicatalogo de Lima :colgate: Si en un futuro cercano nos visitas de nuevo Lima, exìjo una entrevista personal contigo ... ah que si :yes:  Y quièn sabe si hacemos un recorrido con los Limascrapers  Salu2 Amea :colgate:

Limeñologo, el Loayza y el Batolomè Herrra hacen una pareja monumental en Alfonso Ugarte, eso si yo tambìèn opino que deberìa limpiarse su fachada periòdicamente, un hidrolavado quizàs ... eso si, no creo que se vea bien pintado .... aunque un color marfil claro no estarìa mal.

Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Acercamiento al Pabellòn de la Sociedad de Beneficiencia Pùblica:

















Al lado izquierdo de la Beneficiencia hay un camino con palmeras muy altas:








Al lado izquierdo otros pabellones:

















Desde ahi miramos de nuevo a la Beneficiencia:








Y ahora seguimos el camino mirando a los pabellones que se encuentran frente a los que ya mostrè:


























Miramos al frente:








Y ahora retomamos el camino y miramos al fondo:








Doblamos, dirigièndonos hacìa la entrada del hospital:

A la izquierda ...








Ala derecha ...












































Y desde allì volteamos y de nuevo llevamos la mirada a la parte posterior del Pabellòn Central:

La zona donde estan los cactus, era Emergencias ... allì falleciò mi abue despues de una operaciòn 










Casi toda la parte posterior:










Ahora vamos por partes ...























































Despues sigo ... ​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Nadie comenta??? ...


----------



## roberto_vp

Lindos pabellones.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Se ve interesante la beenficiencia, al hospital como que le falta un poco de mantenimiento.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Wow, muy bonito el hospital, no recordaba que era así.

No tienes fotos de la fachada principal que da para Alfonso Ugarte???


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me gusta la Beneficiencia... pero me da cólera el estado en el que se encuentra....

Particularmente me gusto más este bloque edilicio.









Y no desesperes Andres que si llegan los comentarios loquito :lol::lol:


----------



## dra.naths

Inkandrew9 said:


> Nadie comenta??? ...


jaja.. recién veo tu thread.. no me avisaste de esta última actualización! 
se ve super el Loayza.. no lo recordaba así.. tendré que darme una vuelta por ahí.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Grax x la visita, Roberto ... aunque en realidad no sabìa como nombrarlos asì que supuse que son pabellones xD ... de todas formas son muy bonitos.

Jack, claro, la Beneficiencia es muy bonita ... y mejor con sol, el resto tambièn nesecita una manita de gato.

Bajo, si tengo fotos de la fachada, pero son de otro recorrido que hice ... a esperar no mas 

Christian, la beneficencia no esta tan descuidada, quizàs sea por mis fotos que se vea asì ... de todas formas despues subirè fotos de mi otra visita con luz de sol 

Naths, lo mejor es que no molestan a diferencia de otros lugares donde he entrado, uno normal puede tomar fotos. Asì que anìmate 

Sigan comentando ....


----------



## papiriqui

Inkandrew9 said:


> Nadie comenta??? ...


no te me desesperes,...los pabelllones se ven interesantes,,,pero los jardines (con esas palmeritas q tanto odio) y el area de estacionamiento se ven mal. con todos los carros estacionados donde quieren. ( no tienen valet parking?:nuts..al menos es como se percibe en las fotos, no se q diras tu al respecto.


----------



## Inkandrew9

papiriqui said:


> no te me desesperes,...los pabelllones se ven interesantes,,,pero los jardines (con esas palmeritas q tanto odio) y el area de estacionamiento se ven mal. con todos los carros estacionados donde quieren. ( no tienen valet parking?:nuts..al menos es como se percibe en las fotos, no se q diras tu al respecto.


Bueno si, los jardines y el àrea de estacionamiento deberìan mejorarse. Sobre las palmeras, pues las que son altas y estan al lado de la beneficiencia creo que con mas cuidado se verìan mas xeere de lo que ya es, de veras y eso que yo tampoco soy partidario de ellas. Salu2 Tigrillo del Sur


----------



## Canelita

Hola Andrés, me gustaron los pabellones del Loayza, podría verse más limpio pero en general se ve bien, sobrio y la estructura parece fuerte. Me gusta que lo hayan mantenido sin pintar (en ese sentido me ha hecho recordar a mi colegio, el estilo arquitectónico incluso es bastante similar, diria yo). No recuerdo haberlo visitado en persona, me traiciona la memoria... :dunno:

Saludos y a seguir con el thread...


----------



## limeñologo

Yo sí creo que todo el conjunto merece una manito de pintura, pero, repito, que sea de buen gusto, como colores claros ( dificil de mantener con el smog...), pero se puede mejorar pintandolo, para "alegrar" el hospital, porque creo que es deprimente para un enfermo ver paredes grises por doquier, eso enferma mas....


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola :colgate:

Akaneee, coincido podrìa verse mas limpio, ese ollìn le da muy mal aspecto a todo el conjunto, un hidrolavado no le caerìa nada mal. Lo que si te puedo creer es que no hayas entrado al Loayza??? ... de veras??? ... bueno tampoco es que uno diga: me voy a pasear a un hospital, asì que normal. 

Limeñologo, en esta ocasiòn no estoy de acuerdo contigo, le quitarìamos la gracia a este hospital, el cual a pesar del ollìn se ve imponente al natural. Por dentro los ambientes estan pintados, eso si recuerdo.

Salu2 a ambos


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ....*

Ahora damos media vuelta y vemos algunos pabellones a la izquierda:

















Vamos hacia la fuente y en el camino nos encontramos con esta imàgen, a la cual titularìa ....

*Retrodecer nunca, rendirse jamàs*








Ahora vamos hacia la fuente:

















Llegamos ...

















Desde allì podemos ver la parte posterior del pabellòn central ...








Y ahora nos vamos por la beneficencia pero caminando hacia su derecha:


























Despues sigo ... pero ayuden a pasar de pag px


----------



## roberto_vp

Muy armónico el hospital, los pabellones se ven muy bien en conjunto. La imagen de la señora interesantísima.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me parece de mal gusto lo que le han hecho a uno de los pabellones de la primera foto.. creo que es la única parte relativamente fea....

La foto de la viejita esta buena... :lol::lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno al menos uds 2 comentaron :happy:

Roberto, si en realidad a pesar de todo el Loayza todavìa mantiene gran parte de su arquitectura.

Christian, tienes razòn ni me habìa dado cuenta de ese detalle, pero ya veràs que hay otra cosa peor ... pero hay que dar vuelta de pàgina xD!

Salu2


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bacanes las fotos, pero yo sigo esperando las fotos del exterior


----------



## Inkandrew9

Què impaciente!!!  ... eso es parte de otro recorrido


----------



## *ClauDia*

EL hospital arquitectónicamente es MUY interesante. Pero está dejado muy a su suerte por parte del estado.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Es cierto, he escuhado por ahi que lo quieren convertir en museo ... quién sabe si algún dia esa sea su suerte. Salu2 ClauDia


----------



## Inkandrew9

*La última parte del Loayza*

Bueno ahora nos vamos pal fondo ... a ver qué encontramos??? ...

Pabellones que estan al frente de los que ya mostré:

















Uno que esta de costado:








Seguimos caminando:


























Esta chica al darse cuenta que voy a tomar una foto se apresuró para no salir, pero ya ven que no escapó :lol:








Otro pabellón de diferente estilo:








Una Capilla-oratorio:

OH AMOR, OH DOLOR!!!

















Otro Pabellón, mas al fondo:








UNMSM - Instituto de Patología:

















Ahora regresamos .....

















*Recuperación*








Destrucción

No se que había antes en este lugar, pero la verdad espero que no hagan un mamarracho ... hno:








Mas pabellones:








Mejor camino por la otra vereda:








Donde esta la fuente ....








Y mas ...



































Llamadas








Ambulancia


























Y bueno nos vamos despidiendo ....








Bye Bye


----------



## El Bajopontino

Wow, cuantos pabellones, se nota que el hospital es enorme.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Si, es bastante grande, no fotografiè todo, por eso volvì otro dìa pero para tomar fotos de otras partes que no se vieron bien por la iluminaciòn (entre ellas la fachada del Loayza) ya que era tarde.


----------



## roberto_vp

Es gigantesco, buenas tomas!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Aparte de ser grande se ve un lugar apacible... esa alameda con las palmeras me fascino.... 

Bonitas fotos Andres kay:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Me ha encantado el Hospital Loayza...*

tiene ese "no sé qué" de hospital antiguo que siempre ejerce una atracción...


----------



## JT 69

Nunca imaginé que el Loayza fuera tan grande y lleno de áreas verdes... gracias por el tour.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola a todos (Roberto, Christian, Miraflorino, JT69), a mi tambièn me gusta que tenga muchos arboles y en especial donde esta la fuente y la alameda de las palmeras, es muy bonito. Sigan comentando


----------



## limeñologo

Los jardines estan muy bien cuidados, eso es exelente..


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Ahora les muestro fotos de mi camino en dirección a la Plaza 2 de Mayo:



















Mirando al frente:






























































Grax x el comentario Limeñologo


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que horrible y descuidado está toda esa zona, necesita una restauración urgente, además de mucha vida.


----------



## limeñologo

Toda esa zona es un potencial perdido. las casonas son bellisimas, pero todo esta tan sucio...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

porque están así :gaah: me gustaron todas salvo un poco la última... 

y bueno ese mal común de pintar la parte de tu fachada y al diablo con el resto de la edificación... hno:

Gracias Andres por las fotos... gracias a ti conozco todo el potencial de Lima :hi:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola muchachos  concuerdo con ustedes la zona tiene mucho potencial, actualmente da lástima, los negocios que funcionan en el día ocupan los primeros pisos de estos edificios y estan ligados a la venta de medicinas y equipo médico, también una que otra libreria, y ya llegando a la zona entre La Plaza 2 de Mayo y La Colmena se encuentra el tristemente célebre Jr Caylloma y en las calles aledañas hay fumones. hno:

Sigan comentando que hay mas fotos de ese día.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Ese tramo de la Avenida Alfonso Ugarte*

es realmente bonito,una pena que está descuidada esa zona,pero las construcciones son hermosas...


Inkandrew9 said:


> Ahora les muestro fotos de mi camino en dirección a la Plaza 2 de Mayo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirando al frente:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grax x el comentario Limeñologo


----------



## dannyhighrise

*El thread del año*

Ya ves Andrés!! Y tu que querías darle de baja a éste thread y comenzar otro. El título es propicio, y el contenido revela horas de horas de ardua caminata, y todo valió la pena, es un thread muy bien documentado que incluso debería pasar a sticky (se podría quitar esa categoría a alguno y darle paso al tuyo para no saturarnos de stickys )

Si no te habia felicitado antes, lo hago ahora kay:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

más fotos Andres!!!!! :gaah:


----------



## cesar_BsAs

q lindos se verian estos edificios pintados de color blanco o perla, la verdad q Lima tiene potencia para ser una de la smejor ciudades de América en cuanto a lo q sus edificaciones representan, habra q recuperarla y cuidarla mass


----------



## cesar_BsAs

gracias por las fotos, muy buena!!!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Seguimos ...




























Despues de tomar un egg de fotos de la fachada, me quedé con estas 2 porque en ellas no hay tantos carros, buses, etc



















Y por dentro .....










Sociedad de la Beneficencia Pública


----------



## Inkandrew9

Pabellones










Alameda










Pabellón










Sociedad de Beneficencia Pública


----------



## El Bajopontino

Creo que sí, como museo quedaría muy bien.


----------



## Cazafantasias

*Contraste*

Sí, pues, tiene pinta de museo. Nunca he entrado al Hospital Loayza. Al ver las fotos de su interior no parece que estuviera en medio de una caótica avenida. La mimsa impresión causa el seminario que está entre la Av. La Marina y la Av. Surcre.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

El Bajopontino said:


> Creo que sí, como museo quedaría muy bien.


fácil Bajo.... capaz como mueso también lo podrían mantener mejor.... 

Me fascina esa fachada del Hospital Loayza.... saludos Andres :hi:


----------



## kaMetZa

El Loayza es bonito. Ahora que paso más por Alfonso Ugarte me quedo rato viéndolo. No debería ser hospital!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola a todos y grax x comentar 

Cazafantasías, te doy la razón (aunque el seminario es mas tranquilo que el hospital).

Markos, a los tieeempos xD! Y bueno, podrìa ser un museo d ela historia de la medicina ... no crees, digo porque serìa interesante su temàtica, ademas que hay tantos pabellones que no serìa exclusivamente dedicado a ese tema.

Salu2 Bajo y Christian :colgate:


----------



## dra.naths

mmm el Loayza es precioso, pero creo que si hubiese un Museo de la Historia de la Medicina Peruana, sería el Dos de Mayo, por el número de acontecimientos importantes en la historia, además, que frente a el, está el parque conmemorativo Historia de la Medicina Peruana.. 
pero eso sí.. el Loayza como hospital se está perdiendo.. es demasiado bello


----------



## Inkandrew9

Natsuri, tienes razòn, entonces un Museo de Las Amèricas ... serìa interesante, no creen???


----------



## Miraflorino

*Apoyo tu idea Naty...*

es uno de los hospitales más bonitos de la ciudad de Lima...


dra.naths said:


> mmm el Loayza es precioso, pero creo que si hubiese un Museo de la Historia de la Medicina Peruana, sería el Dos de Mayo, por el número de acontecimientos importantes en la historia, además, que frente a el, está el parque conmemorativo Historia de la Medicina Peruana..
> pero eso sí.. el Loayza como hospital se está perdiendo.. es demasiado bello


----------



## Inkandrew9

Unas mas 

Mas pal fondo ...


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Y para terminar con el Loayza*

Un pabellòn










Parte posterior del Pabellòn Central del Hospital.










Media vuelta: La fuente con sus jardines y al fondo la beneficencia.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

la fuente con el pabellón esta bacan.... pero como siempre nunca funcionan...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Si pues ... no funciona la fuente


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Interesante el Loayza, una lástima que la fuente que no funcione.


----------



## Cazafantasias

*Fuente averiada*

¡Qué desesperante cuando no arreglan una fuente averiada!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Salu2 Jack y Cazafantasìas. 

Bueno ... salimos del loayza y ahora vamos caminando por la Av Alfonso Ugarte. :colgate:

Pan con Libertad ... el APRA nunca muere!!! .... lastimosamente hno: ... :lol:










Esta casona me gusta ...





































En la esquina con la Av. Bolivia el Scotiabank


----------



## roberto_vp

Me gustó el Scotiabank.


----------



## Limanidad

Buenas fotos. La casa con el aguila bicéfala debió haber sido una logia o ahí habito una persona que alcanzó el grado 33, máximo grado entre los masones, Interesante esta casa. Lima tiene muchas sorpresas para darnos.


----------



## papiriqui

esa mala costumbre, de pintar un mismo edificio,,con diferentes colores por dueño.

boticas del pueblo:nuts:

p.d: andriu,,esta hoja esta cargada de demasiadas fotos, le dio la garrotera a mi pc,"para la mano" jejeje


----------



## Lia_01

*Que bonito el Scotia*


----------



## Inkandrew9

Salu2 Roberto. Limanidad, grax por el dato, la verdad esa casa me gusta mucho pero no sabìa el significado de los sìmbolos de los cuales hace gala en su fachada. Tigrillo, boticas del pueblo ... medicinas a 1 sol!!! :nuts: ... y bueno, esta pag tiene muchas fotos pero date cuenta que ha sido actualizada lentamente, osea esperè que comentaran ... peeero como no lo hacìan muchos tuve que seguir pues. 
Lìa, a mi tambipen me gusta el Scotia, da la sensaciòn de respiro ante la caòtica Av Alfonso Ugarte. 

Grax x la vista a todos :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Vamos a caminar un pokito por la Av. Bolivia 

Iglesia Metodista




























Insertada en la calle ...










Ahora regresamos a Alfonso Ugarte y nos aproximamos al Colegio ...

Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe


----------



## El Bajopontino

Viendo tu recorrido, ojalá hayas llegado a la iglesia de María Auxiliadora en Breña, y tomado fotos del interior.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

pobre casa alado de la Iglesia Metodista... la han pintado como quieren...

por cierto que es una Iglesia Metodista  Saludos Andres :hi:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bajo, en esta oportunidad no lleguè hasta esa iglesia, pero me fui por otras calles muy interesantes. 

Christan ... :lol: ... es muy buena tu pregunta, pero ni yo se responderla ... :nuts: , de todas formas aca te dejo un link para que te des una idea.  

http://www.iglesiametodista.org.pe/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=55&Itemid=73

Salu2 kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno seguì caminando por Alfonso Ugarte, en direcciòn a la Palza Bolognesi, peeero me desviè por el Jr Repùblica de Portugal, en Breña, donde hay un perfil urbano bastante interesante, entre casitas y casonas republicanas.










Esta casa es una de las que màs me gustan del àrea que recorrì, su estilo es diferente, me encanta los balcones, el texturado en ladrillo, etc.














































Nunca pasa desapercibida la Torre del Centro Cìvico:










Ya regresando ...










De colores ...



















De veras què es pintoresco encontrar esta "Casa del Detective" ... supongo que serà el domicilio del Inspector Trukini :nuts: ... :lol:










Ya por una paralela, España

Al fondo el edificio de la Dirincri


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Un perfil muy bien conservado, digno de ser recuperado.


----------



## roberto_vp

Muy bonitas casas, bastante bien conservadas de no ser por la pintura de algunas :S


----------



## papiriqui

^^ y tambien por "mis engreidas" las gigantografias
me gusta por q se nota cierta homogeneidad,en las casonas...
a excepcion de la 1era foto,...donde se ve aquella construccion al extremos izquierdo.
saludos ..caminante


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Christian, yo tambièn pienso lo mismo, por ejemplo la casona rosada es la Casa-Museo Andrès Avelino Càceres.

Roberto, ... si pues ... los colores hno:

Tigrillo, pues en la 1ra foto no hay contrucciòn nueva alguna, quizàs te confunda el parapeto de hierro de una casa màs adelante.

Salu2


----------



## limeñologo

Ahora veo que has estado por Breña...el mismo panorama de siempre:casonas bellas en estado horrendo...
Por cierto , el museo al que haces referencia no es la casona celeste, sino la que esta al lado izquierdo, la de rosado.....y en realidad es la casa museo de Andrés Avelino Cáceres, la casa de Castilla esta en emancipacion, no te confundas...


----------



## papiriqui

^^ si andrew,, me egg-ie con la foto , me referia a esta.










pero no olvides,, comentar las anecdotas de tus caminatas son graciosas :lol:,siempre hay alguien q te resondra cuando tomas fotos.:lol:
o cuando tienes q evadir a los clasicos amantes de los ajeno , o tus famosos dialogos.
la casa del inspector truquini :lol::lol:
salutes


----------



## Inkandrew9

Limeñologo, tienes razòn es la casa museo de Andrés Avelino Cáceres ... no recordaba bien ... ahora lo corrijo. 

Tigrillo, a yaaahh si pues ... esas casas son la muerrrte .... y bueno ... vas a ver que pronto les comentarè una anècdota que me sucediò màs adelante ... vaya ... si que eres brujo ... :nuts:

Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Toda esa zona es bonita, y tiene mucho potencial, alguna vez pensé ir por allí a tomar fotos.


----------



## Cazafantasias

*¿La casa del Inspector Truquini?*



papiriqui said:


> la casa del inspector truquini :lol::lol:


^^¿La casa del Inspector Truquini?


----------



## Inkandrew9

Cazafantasias said:


> ^^¿La casa del Inspector Truquini?


Jajaja... es joda, lo escribì para referirme a esta casita:








Salu2 Cazafantasìas 

:colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno sigamos .....

Lleguè de nuevo a la Av. Alfonso Ugarte, cruce con Av. España, y nos encontramos con este club, que siempre cuando pasaba por allì me hacìa recordar algo de la Arq Romànica, por su estètica macisa, pero obviamente esta construcciòn no pertenece a ese estilo.

Club Guadalupe ... creeo


----------



## Chris_ALOR

esta bonita.... con tu thread Andres nos has mostrado más de la Lima histórica y que yo desconocía. Gracias loco kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chris_ALOR said:


> esta bonita.... con tu thread Andres nos has mostrado más de la Lima histórica y que yo desconocía. Gracias loco kay:


De nada Melco-*Loco* ...xD! :lol:

Next ---!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Miraflorino said:


> Andrés : acá te paso algunos datos que pone Juan Luis Orrego en su Blog :
> http://blog.pucp.edu.pe/item/26207


Acabo de leerlo, esta muy interesante, desconocìa alunos datos, otros ya los habìa oido pero igual ha sido bueno poder leerlo. Salu2 Miraflorino


----------



## Miraflorino

*Me llamó la atención el edificio Deco de la Gobernación de Policia*

No recuerdo haberlo visto..está dentro de las antiguas instalaciones de "El Sexto" ????... aunque creo que no... a mi si me gusta el edificio,pues soy fanático del Art Decó.. 
El edificio de la Gran Logia Masónica,es el que está en Jirón Washington casi en esquina con el pasaje Asisclo Villarán... en el 2007 tuve la oportunidad de entrar un par de veces y la casona es solemne por dentro...por momentos pensé que había retrocedido de época... los masones entraban todos enternados con mucha solemnidad... lo irónico es que yo fuí porque tenía que dejarle el encargo a una persona y me invitaron a esperarlo en el Hall de entrada y justo hubo una reunión y todos cuando entraban me saludaban..pensarían que "era un nuevo miembro"...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9

No se, ahora que lo ubicamos en un estilo, pues me parece pobre en su diseño ... mas bien se ve lùgubre ... :S ...xD! Y bueno, vaya anècdotas en la casona masònica 

Salu2 Miraflorino.


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Ahora cruzamos la Av. Willson ...*

Este tipo de casas me gustan, no sè ... el estilo se me hace acogedor.



















Y ahora nos dirigimos a La Recoleta.

Torre Campanario

(Me gusta esta foto, la titulè "Azul como el cielo")










Aproximàndonos màs ...


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Nos adentramos ...*

La verdad ese dìa me habìa soleado mucho, menos mal cubrì mi cabeza con una gorra, la cual tuve que sacarme por indicaciones de la encargada de la iglesia ... què roche ... buehh supongo que es por respeto al templo ... ni bien entrè comenzè a tomar fotos de todo, claro dentro de las posibilidades del cel ...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Tomè esta foto cuando la encargada, que estaba cercde la puerta, me decìa que no podìa dar la espalda al altara mayor .... ashhh ya me tenìa harto, entonces como tomarìa la foto??? Me hice el loco, el que no podìa escuchar, tomè la foto y volvì la vista al altar mayor como si nada.










De retirada ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

El Templo de La Recoleta tiene un aire similar al de Arequipa... el tono medio azul acero del exterior no me cae mal... pero ese celeste del interior si me parece feo (parece como de capilla de colegio).... 

Gracias Andres por las fotitos


----------



## roberto_vp

Muy bonita La Recoleta!


----------



## protector88

El neogotico en todo su esplendor...ojala los colores fueran distintos, parece mas una iglesia del Caribe.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Así es, no se puede dar la espalda al señor, a mi también me dicen siempre lo mismo; no hay que se irrespetuosos.


----------



## Miraflorino

*La Recoleta inspira paz,mucha serenidad....*

quizás porque no es recargada,como que se aprecia amplia,ventilada,muy iluminada...y la Plaza Francia es un rinconcito encantador... le dá mucho realce a la Iglesia...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Christian, a mi tambièn me gusta La Recoleta, pero su color exterior ... no sè ... es que de noche con su iluminaciòn esta ok, ero de dìa no me convence.

Roberto, si es muy bonita, mas de lo que se ve en mi borrosas fotos.

Protector, no se si sea una muestra excepcional de ese estilo en Lima, mas bien se me viene a la mente la iglesia que se encuentra empezando la Av. Brasil, de todas formas La Recoleta es muy bonita.

Bajo, claro ... ok, pero es que: Còmo le tomamos fotos a la entrada desde el interior??? Tampoco hay que ser mas papistas que el Papa xD!

Miraflorino, en parte tienes razòn, pero de ahi salir a la Plazoleta Francia ... mas parece que estuviera en el Mundo Lego ... :lol:

Salu2 y sigan comentando


----------



## Cazafantasias

*La Recoleta*

Primera vez que veo su interior, bonita iglesia y sinceramente inspira paz. ¿No se le puede dar la espalda al altar mayor? ¿Entonces la gente camina en reversa después de recibir la hostia y al abandonar la iglesia?


----------



## papiriqui

^^:lol:,, poco mas y uno tiene q retirarse haciendo el paso de "moonwalker" :jk:.

respeto la opinion ,tradicion y creencias de los catolicos,, pero pienso q no es darle la espalda a dios ,,si no a una imagen...pues dios esta en todos lados.

con respecto a la recoleta,, jamas deberian pintar una iglesia de azul,, viendo las fotos del thread de "lima antigua" ..veo q muchas se veian mejor,,por q no respetar los colores originales?


----------



## Miraflorino

*Mundo Lego ???*

Andrés,te refieres por los colores que rodean a la iglesia ???... 


Inkandrew9 said:


> Christian, a mi tambièn me gusta La Recoleta, pero su color exterior ... no sè ... es que de noche con su iluminaciòn esta ok, ero de dìa no me convence.
> 
> Roberto, si es muy bonita, mas de lo que se ve en mi borrosas fotos.
> 
> Protector, no se si sea una muestra excepcional de ese estilo en Lima, mas bien se me viene a la mente la iglesia que se encuentra empezando la Av. Brasil, de todas formas La Recoleta es muy bonita.
> 
> Bajo, claro ... ok, pero es que: Còmo le tomamos fotos a la entrada desde el interior??? Tampoco hay que ser mas papistas que el Papa xD!
> 
> Miraflorino, en parte tienes razòn, pero de ahi salir a la Plazoleta Francia ... mas parece que estuviera en el *Mundo Lego *... :lol:
> 
> Salu2 y sigan comentando


----------



## Cazafantasias

*Omnipresencia*



papiriqui said:


> pues dios esta en todos lados.


^^Ya lo dijo el sabio filósofo Homero Simpson: _Dios está en todas partes._
(Episodio _Homero Hereje_, a mi parecer, uno de los mejores de toda la serie).


----------



## Inkandrew9

Cazafantasias said:


> Primera vez que veo su interior, bonita iglesia y sinceramente inspira paz. ¿No se le puede dar la espalda al altar mayor? ¿Entonces la gente camina en reversa después de recibir la hostia y al abandonar la iglesia?


Al parecer ... :|



papiriqui said:


> ^^:lol: poco mas y uno tiene q retirarse haciendo el paso de "moonwalker" :jk:


:lol:



papiriqui said:


> con respecto a la recoleta,, jamas deberian pintar una iglesia de azul,, viendo las fotos del thread de "lima antigua" ..veo q muchas se veian mejor,,por q no respetar los colores originales?


Si pues, pero ya vemos que en Lima todas las iglesias pasan por fases, como la Luna ... y van cambiando de color de luna en luna ... :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Miraflorino said:


> Andrés,te refieres por los colores que rodean a la iglesia ???...


Exacto, o es que acaso no es una cosa de locos ver un edificio amarillo, otro rojo-rosa, La Recoleta: azul y el Hospicio: rojo colonial junto??? ... y eso que yo lo veo todo por el lado amable ... :nuts:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Cazafantasias said:


> ^^Ya lo dijo el sabio filósofo Homero Simpson: _Dios está en todas partes._
> (Episodio _Homero Hereje_, a mi parecer, uno de los mejores de toda la serie).


:weird: :nuts: :crazy: :hahaha: 

Salu2 :cheers:​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Next!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Quoteàndome:



Inkandrew9 said:


> Fui a ver las obras de "recuperaciòn" del Jr Trujillo, que actualmente es el Boulevard Trujillo.
> 
> Y pues, asì empezò el recorrido:
> 
> A la izquierda ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A la derecha ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigamos caminado ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calle aledaña (perpencidular a Trux)


----------



## Inkandrew9

Por cierto Christian, antes era peor el panorama ...


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Sigamos ...*





































A la derecha ...





































Hombres trabajando










Metro




























Con su color anterior ... antes de ese asqueroso celeste hno:



















Hacia Palacio








PD: Estas fotos fueron tomadas en marzo-abril aprox, cuando las obras se estaban llevando a cabo.


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Què vengan los bomberos ...*

alguien que nos auxilie de estas "restauraciones" ...




























Y ahora por una paralela al Jr Trux, osea el Jr Chiclayo (solo una cuadra) :





































Doblamos:




























Y Llegamos de nuevo al Jr Trujillo



















Bye Bye !!! ... crucemos el Puente de piedra ...​


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Que vengan los bomberos?¿?¿... porque la desesperación Andres... por la manguera?¿?¿?... :lol::lol::lol:

Ta que me da cólera que a todo edificio le metan amarillo.... (así cree el municipio que se puede uniformizar mejor el ambiente urbano monumental) :S....


----------



## limeñologo

Lo que es peor es que pintan sobre la suciedad anterior, y la carpinteria con soplete verde sobre el desgastado barniz marron de antaño, que huachafa esta combinacion no???
Ni siquiera hacen una recuperacion de capas de pintura o al menos limpieza profunda de las paredes y madera.
Para uniformizar todo prefiriria que lo pinten todo de blanco, y solo limpien por el momento los balcones, que mas daño le hacen con su soplete verde...ajjjjjj


----------



## carlos07

Mas este Jr. ya no estaba terminado?
La verdad no se que pensar, se ve mejor que antes mas no se trabaja para mentener las edificaciones, lo que se hace es apenas maquillarlas. Creo que la manutención de los edificios, sus estructuras y acabados, balcones incluidos son responsabilidad de sus propietarios, mas estos no se preocupan con eso o imagino que muchos no tengan los medios para hacerlo, tampoco espero que el Municipio del Rimac gaste horrores de dinero en reparar estos inmuebles, gastaria dinero de los contribuyentes que se necesita en otras areas como educación y salud. Creo que habria que pensar muy seriamente sobre el asunto, o se destruyen y se da paso a nuevas edificaciones o se mantienen con gastos del gobierno central.
Al margen de esto buenas fotos y gracias por mostrarlas, lo mismo vale para el centro de Lima, de nada nos vale tener hermozas edificaciones cayendose a pedazos.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Por lo menos se ve mejor que antes.

Inkan, hubieras tomado foto de la casa que dijiste había demolido en el jirón Trujillo.


----------



## Lightton

Hubieran sacado esos cables desastrosos, o es que piensan remodelar todo en general?


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Christian, se nota que tu si estas pensando en mangueras que te sacien por completo y eliminen tu desesperación ... :lol:

A mi también me indigna que a toda casona le sampen ese amarillo, por ejemplo el CC 7 de Agosto estaba pintado de un amarillo bajo, y no se veía mal, pero le pasaron encima ese amarillo lúcuma que da asco ... hno: y al resto de casonas del jirón también, porque se cree que si el municipio de Lima lo "restaura" así ... pues así debe ser ... osea que lo hacen por imitación.

Limeñologo, tienes razón lastimosamente han maquillado las fachadas de estas casonas y edificios de la peor manera, las han pintado encima, y hasta ha mandado hacer gigantografías de ventanas para que no se vean a través de ellas el deterioro de los inmuebles.

Carlos, es cierto, los propietarios tienen el primer deber, como dueños, de verlar por el mantenimiento de estos inmuebles, el estado y todos nosotros. Lastimosamente hay poco interés en direccionar recursos o crear facilidades para esta recuperación, y lo poco que se intenta recuperar se hace sin un buen asesoramiento o nulo. Ahora, con los policias y el adoquinado y limpieza que se ha hecho algo esta empezándo a cambiar, pero no es suficiente, ojalá este proyecto no se quede en el limbo.

Bajo, en otro recorrido tomé fotos de esa casona, no te preocupes que mas adelante la mostraré, por el momento esas son las fotos que tomé ese día.

Lightton, tienes razón, pero no se hizo y no sé si lo harán ... 

Saludos y sigan comentando ... después subiré + fotos


----------



## roberto_vp

Inkandrew9 said:


> Limeñologo, tienes razón lastimosamente han maquillado las fachadas de estas casonas y edificios de la peor manera, las han pintado encima, *y hasta ha mandado hacer gigantografías de ventanas para que no se vean a través de ellas el deterioro de los inmuebles.*


OMG, realmente qué triste.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

eN SERIO!!! porque !!! porque!!! :gaah::gaah:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Sep, de veras, recuerdo que con Manuel y Naths vimos un "3 piso" asì ... no se si reir o llorar ... :hahano:


----------



## J Block

Realmente patético. Eso dice bastante del Rímac y de sus autoridades.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Caminando por la Calle Palacio vemos a unos potenciales incascrapers infraganti, en el Pasaje Piura ... 










Cruzando la plaza mayor, el Jiròn de la Uniòn ...










Courret



















Casa Rehder - RadioShack










Casa Wellsch - La 5uinta










Mas ...



















Casa OHiggins


----------



## Inkandrew9

J Block said:


> Realmente patético. Eso dice bastante del Rímac y de sus autoridades.


Lastimosamente es cierto ... hno:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Esa casona "Courret" a lo Gaudí...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Seeeh es muy bonita, de solo recordar que esta amarilla de da cooosa :nuts: ... pero buehh ... por lo menos podemos tomarle fotos a blanco y negro


----------



## gorcha2

el boulevard esta muchoooooo mejor q antes x mas q no le sguste al amarillo yo lo veo decente antes era horrible


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buehh las opiniones estàn vertidas.


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Por la Av. Emancipaciòn


----------



## Inkandrew9

Y ahora la la Av Abancay:

Biblioteca Nacional










Ministerio Pùblico










Cerca al Barrio Chino

Iglesia de Sta Rosa de Las Monjas








Reniec



















Iglesia de Sta Catalina


----------



## darioperu

Inkandrew9 said:


>


Buen recorrido el que haces. 

Me gusta mucho esta foto, super!!! 

la cabeza de cristo es pintura mural o un aviso? es muy original. Como se llama esta Iglesia, que está en barrios altos?

SALUDOS


----------



## Inkandrew9

La imàgen del Cristo esta plasmada en una gigantografìa, y pues la iglesia se llama Sta Catalina, se encuentra cerca al Mercado Central, por una calle a la derecha, cerca a ella se encuentra tambièn el Fuerte de Sta Catalina, que en esa oportunidad no fotografiè :S

Salu2 DarioPerù


----------



## El Bajopontino

Chris_ALOR said:


> Esa es la casa de Ramón Castilla?¿?¿? :nuts:... supongo que el último nivel ya debe ser contemporáneo no?¿?¿
> 
> Gracias por el tour virtual Andres kay:


Bueno, Inkan confirmó lo que dije.

Lo que se ve es lo original, lo que viene con la restauración siserá contemporáneo.

En la foto lo que se ve de ladrillos obviamente es nuevo.

El proyecto tiene años, y hasta ahora sigue igual.


----------



## roberto_vp

Por ahí vi que la Biblioteca está en remodelación (aunque creo que es sólo por dentro), espero que quede bien.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Que tal estado del ministerio público... en otros países los edificios del estado se lucen... bueno en el Péru es todo lo contrario, lamentablemente. 

La quinta toma me agrado...


----------



## Miraflorino

*Maravilloso recorrido Andrew ....te pasaste !!!!*

La Iglesia de Santa Catalina es muy bonita,adentro hay un cuadro ENORME de la Divina Misericordia... es un rincón muy bonito porque junto a la iglesia está el antiguo Cuartel (Fuerte)...


----------



## El Bajopontino

Nunca he entrado a Santa Catalina. Me gustaría hacerlo.


----------



## Inkandrew9

El Bajopontino said:


> El proyecto tiene años, y hasta ahora sigue igual.


Si hno: ... ya parece un superreconstrucciòn, antes que una recuperaciòn.



roberto_vp said:


> Por ahí vi que la Biblioteca está en remodelación (aunque creo que es sólo por dentro), espero que quede bien.


Hace 2 ó 3 semanas pasè por allì y vì que estaban hacièndole algo a la fuente del patio central, los colores horrendos siguen por dentro, ¿Còmo es posible que lo hayan pintado de amarillo, azul y rojo? hno:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chris_ALOR said:


> Que tal estado del ministerio público... en otros países los edificios del estado se lucen... bueno en el Péru es todo lo contrario, lamentablemente.
> 
> La quinta toma me agrado...


¿La del atrio de la iglesia a colores?



Miraflorino said:


> La Iglesia de Santa Catalina es muy bonita,adentro hay un cuadro ENORME de la Divina Misericordia... es un rincón muy bonito porque junto a la iglesia está el antiguo Cuartel (Fuerte)...


Hasta ahora no he podido entrar a esa iglesia, ojalà haya oportunidad, respecto al conjunto que hace con el Fuerte Sta Catalina, es cierto, se ve bonito, aunque esas rejas le quitan un poco de encanto, pero de no ser asì se verìa maltratado, sobretodo por el movimiento de la gente y el comercio de la zona.



El Bajopontino said:


> Nunca he entrado a Santa Catalina. Me gustaría hacerlo.


:yes: , a mi tambièn 

Salu2 a to2 :colgate:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Inkandrew9 said:


> ¿La del atrio de la iglesia a colores?


:yes: esa misma....


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ahora regresamos lo pasos y vamos por la Calle Capòn ...

En esta calle hay "de todo un poco" ... y cuando digo de todo un poco es porque hay de todo un poco ...xD! 
Los foristas limeños saben a lo que me refiero ... :rofl:




























Se hacìa la desentendida, pero bien que le gustaba la peliculina ....
Sal de ahì tìa posera ... :lol:










BBVA










BCP


----------



## Inkandrew9

Y ahora por el Jr Ancash

Casa Canevaro - Taller de Bellas Artes



















Casona de la Escuela de Bellas Artes





































Grafitis en la fachada de la antigua Casona de la UNMSM


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La escuela de bellas artes me parece o es del mismo autor que hizo el Pabellón de Perú (Manuel Piqueras Cotolí) en Sevilla?¿?¿? Parece que si... 

Bonitas tomas Andres... sobre todo la última.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Exacto, la fachada es de estilo Neoperuano y lo diseñò Piqueras Cotolì. Y pues, la ùltima foto la tomè precisamente porque parecìa que los grafitis hacìan de las suyas (Como hablàndole) al chico del cel ...xD! (Si es que a esa foto te refieres ...xD!)


----------



## El Bajopontino

Como malogran esa casona, aunque los grafitis están cheveres.


----------



## roberto_vp

Buena la recuperación de la casona donde está el BCP. Bellas Artes con su fachada es única.


----------



## Inkandrew9

El Bajopontino said:


> Como malogran esa casona, aunque los grafitis están cheveres.


Si pues, la malogran, pero los grafitis estàn en algo ...xD!



roberto_vp said:


> Buena la recuperación de la casona donde está el BCP. Bellas Artes con su fachada es única.


:yes:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Next!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Cruzamos la Av. Abancay y vamos por la Iglesia de Sn Francisco ...










Jr de la uniòn



















Doblando por Emancipaciòn










caminando por Emancipaciòn y doblando hacia el Teatro Segura ...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Frente al Teatro Segura










Placita frente a la Iglesia de Sn Agustìn










BCP










Cia Internacional de Seguros del Perù










Antigua Iglesia ... creo










CC Escuela Nacional de Bellas Artes


----------



## Chris_ALOR

mmmm ese edificio de 8 pisos está frente a la Iglesia de San Agustín?¿?¿ en serio...?¿?¿


----------



## J Block

Muy buenas las fotos. Excelente recorrido. 



Inkandrew9 said:


> Antigua Iglesia ... creo


Ese es el antiguo Edificio Gildemeister, una antigua torre de oficinas de estilo art deco.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hi!!!

Christian, asì es, ese edificio esta frente a la fachada de la iglesia Sn Agustìn, imaginaràs el fuerte contraste.

Bruno, gracias por la correciòn, la verdad no estaba muy seguro de lo que ese edificio era, no sè porquè pensè que era una iglesia ... :lol:

Salu2 y sigan comentando


----------



## roberto_vp

¡Buenas fotos! Definitivamente este thread es un registro de gran parte de la zona del damero.



Chris_ALOR said:


> mmmm ese edificio de 8 pisos está frente a la Iglesia de San Agustín?¿?¿ en serio...?¿?¿


Sí, lo bueno es que se camufla bastante bien en la plaza. Si no me equivoco lo remodelaron recientemente, pero conservando su estilo original sin meterle muros cortina ni nada así.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Será que ya me he acostumbrado a ver la plazuela San Agustín con esas tres moles, pero me gusta.


----------



## Inkandrew9

roberto_vp said:


> ¡Buenas fotos! Definitivamente este thread es un registro de gran parte de la zona del damero.


Mmmm sep, se podrìa decir que sì ... 

Salu2 Roberto


----------



## Inkandrew9

El Bajopontino said:


> Será que ya me he acostumbrado a ver la plazuela San Agustín con esas tres moles, pero me gusta.


Yo tambièn  ... eso hace màs interesante el contraste entre ese derroche de belleza de la portada de Sn Agustìn y la monotonìa de ese edificio.


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Al dìa siguiente ...*

Empecè otro recorrido, justo por donde terminè el dìa anterior ... oh pues ... por esa zona:

Iglesia de Sn Marcelo





































Hacia el Teatro Segura ...



















Doblamos la esquina ...










Y ahora el teatro:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Pasaje Josè Olaya










Conservatorio Nacional de Mùsica





































El Maury



















CC Escuela Nacional de Bellas Artes























































Edificio Gildemeister con màs luz ....xD!


----------



## roberto_vp

¿Las molduras doradas del Teatro Segura también son obra de Flor de Mary?

Bonito el edificio del pasaje Olaya y de Bellas Artes.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Chévere el edificio de Bellas Artes, El Teatro Municipal está bonito pero esas rejas lo malogran.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La torre de la Iglesia de las primeras fotos... nose.. como que es bien chiquita... XD


----------



## Miraflorino

*El edificio Gildemeister es precioso !!!*

La última vez que pasé delante del edificio,habían gallinazos en su azotea y estaba ideal para ser complemento de una postal para CIUDAD GÓTICA !!!...


----------



## papiriqui

q hermoza es mi ciudad,,solo aLgo polvorienta y falta de areas verdes...
como me encantaria q se bajen esos edificios, q desentonan con el centro historico y creen parques (pero sin palmeras) en su lugar.


q es esto andrew!,, es un edificio q estan terminando ? ya lo terminanron o que?
exijo una explicacion y una sustentacion por escrito.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Chris_ALOR said:


> La torre de la Iglesia de las primeras fotos... nose.. como que es bien chiquita... XD


La mayoría de iglesias de Lima son pequeñas, claro sin contar a las 6 principales.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

jeje pero como que esa torre es bien mini.... XD lo cual no es feo pero es peculiar....


----------



## El Bajopontino

Chris_ALOR said:


> jeje pero como que esa torre es bien mini.... XD lo cual no es feo pero es peculiar....


Y eso que no has visto otras más pequeñas aún, en la anterior página aparece la de la Santísima Trinidad, que junto a la de Jesús María y José son las más pequeñitas.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola!!! :colgate:

Roberto, creo que si son obra de la "Chica Dorada" Flor de Marìa :lol:

Jack, creo que por el momento estàn bien las rejas, no sè si haya otra manera màs estètica y adecuada de mantener seguro el teatro.

Christian, como lo dijo Bajo, las torres de la Iglesia de la Santìsima Trinidad son màs pequeñitas, tambièn podrìa ser las torecitas de la Iglesia de Maranga.

Miraflorino, vaya imaginaciòn, pero es cierto, el Edificio Gildemeister tiene ese estilo tan de Ciudad Gòtica :lol:

Tigrillo, se ve que te estàs olvidando de los edificios de tu ciudad, este en particular està ubicado al lado del Teatro Segura, y yo lo he visto desde hace bufff ..... no sè si haya remedio para este tipo de "obras maestras" que encontramos en el damero, arruina la escala de ese espacio y contrasta demasiado (recuerda que està muy cerca de la Av. Tacna), yo me lo bajarìa ... pero en fin, no puedo hacerlo hno:

Salu2 a to2


----------



## Inkandrew9

Me fui con direcciòn al Barrio Chino ...

Salòn Capòn



















Edificio Hoyos










Tuve ganas de explorar algunas calles que no conocìa, asì que doble la esquina de esta calle y lleguè hasta el antiguo ...

Hospital Materno Infantil
San Bartolomè




























Muy olvidado










Habìa un aviso de no caminar por esa vereda ya que hay peligro de derrumbe hno: ... asì perdemos màs de nuestro patrimonio, por la inacciòn de nuestras autoridades y el poco interès de la gente.

Querìa caminar màs, pero en ese momento mirè de reojo sobre mi hombro y logrè divisar 2 sombras que caminaban hacia mi, volvì la mirada hacia delante, guardè el cel y me dirigì calmadamente hacia la vereda del frente, justo por donde hay un paradero. Los patas estos, siguieron de frente y yo tratè de confundirme entre la gente, pasò un buen rato y regresèpor mi camino, no sin antes retratar el lugar donde casi me roban el cel:

Instituto Materno Perinatal










Ya màs adelante y muy cerca del Edificio Hoyos (donde se me ocurriò la idea de ser explorador)










Ya estaba màs tranquilo y me acerquè a la Gòndola del Horòscopo Chino de Francisco Choy


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Nahhh me quedé con la miel en los labios!!!!! debes tener mas fotos de esa zona..... por fis por fis.....????? si???


----------



## Inkandrew9

xD! 

Ok Ok, subirè màs fotos Vane


----------



## Inkandrew9

150 años de la inmigraciòn china al Perù










Arco Chino

(con su anterior color)


----------



## Inkandrew9

Justo me encontrè con una expo de Alimentos Ecològicos










Señoras curiosas entraron a ver què cosas habìan










Y me dieron ganas de comer ...xD!





































Tratè de fotografiarlo sin que se diera cuenta, como los demàs, para que se viera natural el trato con el pùblico, pero se diò cuenta ....xD!



















Este tambièn mirò la cam ... :S


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Què chèveres las fotos, esa zona tiene su yo no se què..... una pena que la mantengan sucia y desordenada, es tan turística .... en especial la calle capón, justo en la esquina de la entrada al peatonar del lado del arco chino hay un lugar donde venden unas empanadas.... ufff que ganas!!!!


----------



## tacall

De tiempos que vuelvo a postear en el thread.. se ve bien capon aunque ya es necesario un buen mantenimiento... buenas fotos

Jajaja un toque de roche q habrás pasado tomando fotos a la gente y que esta se de cuenta...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Por la foro parece que estabas coqueteando con el vendedor Andres!!!! XD

:drunk:


----------



## Copihue

Andres que lindo tu thread, me gusta porque muestras Lima, como tal como yo me la imagino, con una enorme cantidad de edificios antiguos muy lindos que tiene Lima, eso me da una idea del esplendor que tuvo esta ciudad en sus tiempos pasados. como ustedes dicen, si se restaurara todo lo antiguo...mi madre...no tendrian de que quejarse. 
Muy bueno tu Thread, me ha dado una idea mucho mas completa de lo que es la parte historica de Lima.


----------



## MONINCC

Ohhh ANdres, muy agradable tu thread... nunca lo habia visto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Imanol

Chris_ALOR said:


> Por la foro parece que estabas coqueteando con el vendedor Andres!!!! XD
> 
> :drunk:


ihhh andres... "pillino" como dicen "algunos" por ahi... esos a los que diosito no aceCta por su oCcion.


----------



## papiriqui

Inkandrew9 said:


> Tratè de fotografiarlo sin que se diera cuenta, como los demàs, para que se viera natural el trato con el pùblico, pero se diò cuenta ....xD!


mmmf, en fin, 

q bacan el personaje de "granolin"..hubiese sido original q pongan a un pata con chupos.

andrew,,ahi por el arco chino ,,hacen UUUnos mIn-paos...q para q te cuento!,,..coincido con muchos q la zona se ve descuidada,,,pero años atras ..toda esa zona del mercado central era aUn peor,se llegaba a unir con mesa redonda incluso.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hi!!! :colgate:

Vane, creo que conozco el lugar al que te refieres, la prox tratarè de tomar màs fotos de esa parte, aprovechando que ultimamente tenemos brillo solar :happy:

Tacall, a los tiempos, y pues sì, me da roche cuando me ampaya la gente a la que quiero retratar en mis fotos, pero ni modo ... por lo general espero a que no se den cuenta, porque si no pierde naturalidad la foto (como la tìa llamando por celular en la anterior pag ... :S)

Christian, cuando no tu ... supongo que hoy si estàs sobrio ...xD! ... y pues no, yo no coqueteo con nadie, ahora que si tu estàs celosa, ese no es mi problema :nuts: :lol: ... ya mucha vaina, saludos enfermo.

Sra Copihue, què grato volverla a ver en este thread, y pues yo trato de mostrar Lima desde mi punta de vista, para los que no pueden verla en su entera dimensiòn la disfruten, con sus problemas, aciertos, deficiencias, potencialidades (que las hay de sobra), etc. Lo mejor de todo es que lo que muestro es sòlo una parte de todo lo que puede ofrecer nuestra ciudad, hay mucho por ver y conocer, làstima que por voluntad polìtica y desidia de los vecinos estamos desaprovechando todo esto, pero poco a poco esto està cambiando.

Inti, què milagro  ....xD! ... què bien que te haya gustado este thread, se hace lo que se puede, vuelve cuando gustes 

Imanol, ¿como que "pillino" ???!!! tu tambièn??? :S ... pa eso no màs entras a postear en el thread hno: :lol:

Tigrilloooo!!! .... en fin, ya no digo nah de eso. Recuerdo que de chikito, cuando visitaba el Mercado central y el Barrio Chino, todo estaba màs sucio y descuidado, creo que se deberìa enfatizar mas en la limpieza, porque siempre los alrededores de un mercado generaràn desperdicios y basura.

Salu2 a to2


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Sigamos ...*

Muy cerca ..

Fachada lateral del CC Concepciòn:










Ya en la Av Abancay ...

Edificio del Ministerio Pùblico



















(Macetas doradas cortesìa de ..... hno: )

Caminando, caminando ...

Parque Universitario



















Palacio de Justicia

(àngulo conocido)










Paseo de Los Heroes Navales

Estaciòn Central del Metropolitano










MALI




























Simpàtica ave


----------



## Redwhite

Inkandrew9 said:


> Muy cerca ..
> 
> Edificio del Ministerio Pùblico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




lindas fotos que traen muchos recuerdos....ya es momento de darle su mantención a este edifico del ministerio público!​


----------



## erjolog

Muy lindo thread, jeje, jamas he ido por ahí , se ve bonito, pero sería bueno que restauraran la zona de Rimac.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Esa zona del hospital San Bartolomé está muy descuidada.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Es el antiguo Hotel Savoy...*

Llegó a ser uno de los mejores hoteles en Lima.... triste destino el que llegó a tener.. 


papiriqui said:


> q hermoza es mi ciudad,,solo aLgo polvorienta y falta de areas verdes...
> como me encantaria q se bajen esos edificios, q desentonan con el centro historico y creen parques (pero sin palmeras) en su lugar.
> 
> 
> q es esto andrew!,, es un edificio q estan terminando ? ya lo terminanron o que?
> exijo una explicacion y una sustentacion por escrito.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Y se nota que fue una construcción muy bonita...*

...una pena que aunque sea como Museo bien podría estar operativo.. 


El Bajopontino said:


> Esa zona del hospital San Bartolomé está muy descuidada.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

No tienes Andres un acercamiento a la torre del reloj de la 5ta foto?¿?¿¿?.... se ve interesante...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Otro dìa .....

Empezè mi recorrido en la Av. Abancay y caminè por el Jr Ancash

Le dì un vistazo a la Casa de las 13 monedas, chikita pero respondona 




























Regresando a la avenida, un edificio que se ubica al lado de la parte posterior de la Iglesia de San Francisco.



















Seguimos caminando, pasamos en Congrezoo y ahora vemos lo que queda de la Iglesia de la Concepciòn,
su portada lateral (apuntalada) y torre en diagonal:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Mi objetivo fue fotografiar la fachada de la Biblioteca Nacional ...

Despues de esperar varios minutos en medio de los 2 carriles y esperando que haya lo menos posible de autos, combis, custers, enatrus, etc .... posible :nuts: ... logrè tomar estas fotos:














































Me cansè y caminè por las veredas del CC Concepciòn ... justo pasè por la puerta de la biblioteca y decidì tomarle una ùltima foto:










De ahì pasè por el edificio del Ministerio Pùblico y Fiscalìa de la Naciòn, pero decidì desviar mi camino y fotografiar su parte posterior:










Caminè por su alrededor y regresè a la Av. Abancay, justo a la altura de la Av. Emancipación, donde està el edificio de Hiraoka (actualmente tiene otro color, celeste para ser precisos, y que se ve mucho mejor que el verde petròleo que tenìa cuando le tomè estas fotos a B/N):




























​
PD: Mi post 5000 :colgate: :cheers:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Varios de esos edificios dan muestra clara del tardo modernismo en el Perú...

Gracias loquito por las fotos... ya me conozco todo el centro de Lima gracias a Ti...


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Re interesantes las fotos, sobre todo matizadas con el caos vehìcular. Bien! son fotos que mezclan urbano con arquitectura.... una un poco decadente y otra eterna!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bacán este último recorrido.


----------



## roberto_vp

Interesantes los edificios, la biblioteca me gusta.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hi!!!

Christian ... y eso que lo que muestro es sòlo una pequeña parte de tooodo el CH de Lima. 

Vane, si pues, Lima es asì, llena de sorpresas xD!

Bajo ... y eso que que recorrido recièn empieza ;D

Roberto, a mi tambièn me gusta la biblioteca, remodelada lucirìa mejor ... porque actualmente hno:

Salu2 y sigan comentando


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Ahora verán algunas construcciones de la parte izquierda de la Av.Emancipación, tomando en cuenta que estamos entrando desde Abancay:










Colegio Nacional Mixto Nro 1044

Juana Alcedo de Dammert























































Y llegamos hasta esta esquina, de donde se puede divisar la pequeña cúpula de la Iglesia de la Santísima Trinidad, que en unas páginas atrás mostré.










Había mucha congestión vehicular, así que doble la esquina hacia la derecha ...​


----------



## roberto_vp

Quedan bonitos inmuebles en la Av. Emancipación a pesar de lo destructivas que deben haber sido sus ampliaciones.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Bonitos edificios... pero lamentables inquilinos... hno:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Son pocos, pero son ...xD Grax x la visita muchachos, ya vienen màs fotos.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Doblamos la esquina y nos encontranmos con esa casona y sus bonitos balcones:





































De nuevo doblà la esquina, como regresando a la Av. Abancay, pero sòlo para observar otra casona republicana:














































Ambas casonas por dentro estàn hechas un desastre lastimosamente hno:

Y al lado de esta casona, sòlo para que se den una idea de cuan cerca estamos de la Av. Abancay:










​


----------



## El Bajopontino

Esos son los jirones Azángaro y Miro Quezada, buen recorrido.


----------



## papiriqui

Chris_ALOR said:


> Bonitos edificios... pero lamentables inquilinos... hno:


algun dia los jovenes profesionales, repoblaremos el centro de lima..
buena tanda pablo-andres,,alguna diligencia por azangaro street?


----------



## roberto_vp

Lindas las casas con balcones.


----------



## Inkandrew9

papiriqui said:


> *algun dia los jovenes profesionales, repoblaremos el centro de lima...*
> 
> buena tanda pablo-andres,,alguna diligencia por azangaro street?


Sì, fàcil ... a mì tambièn me gusta la idea. 

No tuve alguna diligencia por Azàngaro, sòlo tomar fotos 

Salu2 Bajo y Roberto


----------



## Inkandrew9

Les dejo unas fotos màs para dar vuelta a la pag xD!

Edificio que està al lado de la antigua sede de "El Comercio"










Otra casona con su balcòn


----------



## roberto_vp

Tantos edificios que uno ni se da cuenta cuando pasa por ahí, buenas fotos.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Sì, es cierto, hay mucho por ver en el centro y a veces pasamos sin darnos cuenta, los edifcios, monumentos, casonas, etc., pasan inadvertidos hasta que por fìn miramos hacia arriba con detenimiento, entonces todo cambia. Salu2 Roberto


----------



## Inkandrew9

Vamos por màs fotos.

Next!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Art Decò???










Frente al Maury




























Màs allà casonas y balcones




























...










...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Cual de las 2 està mejor???



















...

Art Decò



















...





































...xD!



















A B/N










Un balcòn bastante singular ...










Otro balcòn ...










Una casa republicana



















Se ve bien por fuera, pero al fondo no hay nada hno:​


----------



## El Bajopontino

La última si no me equivoco es la casa Pancho Fierro?????


----------



## Canelita

Oh, pasaste por el edificio de Importaciones Hiraoka, increíble que esa compañía haya seguido expandiéndose todos estos años...me hiciste recordar de cuando asistía al ICPNA a estudiar inglés...te saltaste ese edificio, ¿no? ¿todavía existirá esa sucursal???

Esa zona de la Emancipación tiene bonitas casonas...

¡Saludos, Andrés! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

El Bajopontino said:


> La última si no me equivoco es la casa Pancho Fierro?????


No estoy seguro sinceramente. :S


----------



## Inkandrew9

Canelita said:


> Oh, pasaste por el edificio de Importaciones Hiraoka, increíble que esa compañía haya seguido expandiéndose todos estos años...*me hiciste recordar de cuando asistía al ICPNA a estudiar inglés...te saltaste ese edificio, ¿no? ¿todavía existirá esa sucursal???*
> 
> Esa zona de la Emancipación tiene bonitas casonas...
> 
> ¡Saludos, Andrés! :cheers:


No sè cual es el edificio del ICPNA al que te refieres Akane. hno:
De todas formas, si no lo he forografiado ( y me parece interesante ...xD! ) lo plasmarè en alguna de mis fotos 
En Emancipaciòn todavìa existen casonas e iglesias de interès, pero se ha desconfigurado mucho la escala de esta avenida.

Salu2 Estimada


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Como me gustan los balcones limeños.... sin duda los pongo en mis preferidos del Perú!!!!! 

Gracias Andres por esta última muestra. :hi:


----------



## darioperu

tus recorridos si que son interesantes.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hooola 

Christian, los balcones coloniales limeños tienen esa coqueterìa de la tapada, ves y no puedes ser visto, sus parientes republicanos tambièn tienen mucho encanto. 

Dario, para mis recorridos ... a veces pienso en los lugares que visitarè, en otras oportunidades sòlo me dejo llevar, asì es Lima, a pesar de todo. :colgate:

Salu2 :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Sigamos con el recorrido ...*

Puerta lateral de la iglesia de Sn Agustìn










Casa y balcòn




























Al costado ..










Otra casa ..


----------



## Inkandrew9

Caminando y caminando, crucè la Av. Emancipaciòn ... pero seguì de frente




























Pasè por la iglesia Jesùs, Marìa y Josè





































al lado de esta iglesia y en direcciòn al Jr de la Uniòn










(Ahora este edificio està pintado de rojo hno

Ahora un panorama de la calle, al fondo Av. La Colmena


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La portada lateral de San Agustín bien austera!!! un contraste radical con la de la portada principal.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Actualmente queda muy poco de lo que fue la iglesia de San Agustín, pero la portada lateral al parecer siempre fue así. La base de piedra está bastante erosionada, en cualquier momento se desmorona por completo.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me gustaría ver una toma desde una esquina a la Iglesia de San Agustín... tengo poca idea de como es ya que solamente he visto o su portada lateral o la principal... Andres no tendrás un fotito de cuerpo entero?¿? de la Iglesia claro esta!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos de tantos tesoros ocultos de la ciudad.


----------



## Inkandrew9

El Bajopontino said:


> Actualmente queda muy poco de lo que fue la iglesia de San Agustín, pero la portada lateral al parecer siempre fue así. *La base de piedra está bastante erosionada, en cualquier momento se desmorona por completo.*


Es cierto, puede que ocurra algo asì, sinceramente serìa una pena que suceda esto, pero se ve venir. hno:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chris_ALOR said:


> Me gustaría ver una toma desde una esquina a la Iglesia de San Agustín... tengo poca idea de como es ya que solamente he visto o su portada lateral o la principal... *Andres no tendrás un fotito de cuerpo entero?¿? de la Iglesia claro esta!!!!!*


:sleepy:

:sly:

:hm:

No, no recuerdo haber tomado una foto desde ese àngulo a la iglesia de San Agustìn, creo que me darè una vuelta por el Centro de Lima este fin de semana, aprovechando las actividades de la Gran Semana de Lima, entonces, quizà, si te traiga una foto de cuerpo entero.

Salu2 CALOR :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

roberto_vp said:


> Buenas fotos de tantos tesoros ocultos de la ciudad.


Y falta muchas fotos por mostrar de ese recorrido


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Super interesantes las tomas, la del frontón de la iglesia mi favorita


----------



## Inkandrew9

Vane de Rosas said:


> Super interesantes las tomas, la del frontón de la iglesia mi favorita


Gracias Vane :cheers:


----------



## tacall

un pasada de pintura y quedaria exlente.. cuanto potencial tiene lima en su centro, que no lo desperdicen

buenas fotos andres


----------



## Inkandrew9

*+*

En la Av. La Colmena

Edificio olvidado y polvoriento










Edificio del Colegio de Ingenieros














































Seguimos de largo hacia la Iglesia de La Recoleta ... por Quilca




























Celeste



















Queirolo










Vaya congestiòn vehicular que habìa​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Una casa un tanto apartada de la vereda, pero que guarda su encanto ... làstima el poste plateado ...:S










Otra casa



















Recuerdo que en uno de mis primeros recorridos entrè a esta casa, por dentro es muy bonita, pero descuidada:




























Amarillo



















Llegamos!!!



















:cheers:​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Tacall, yo de veras tengo la esperanza de que no se perderà todo el potencial de Lima.

El 2011 se va Castañeda y Flor de Mary ... yep!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

En serio se van!!!! :cheer::cheer: Que bueno... porque han distorsionado la imagen elegante que tiene el centro del Lima!!! 

Que bonita la sede del colegio de Ingenieros!!! 

El primer edificio mostrado yo le veo potencial detrás del polvo que lo cubre... pero para otras zonas de Lima... no en pleno centro Histórico.

Saludos Andres.. :hi:


----------



## tacall

:banana: ya era hora.. en especial flor!!

y si el edificio si lo limpiaran le dieran su buena mano de pintura quedaria muy bien su arquitectura no es nada despreciable


----------



## J Block

Chris_ALOR said:


> El primer edificio mostrado yo le veo potencial detrás del polvo que lo cubre... pero para otras zonas de Lima... no en pleno centro Histórico.


Ese era el edificio de Seguros El Sol, mi vieja trabajó en esa empresa fines de los setenta y comienzo de los ochenta. Hoy se encuentra prácticamente desocupado.

Muy buenas fotos Andres.


----------



## roberto_vp

La Colmena merece demasiado ser recuperada, es la avenida más bonita del centro (aún en ese estado). Espero que algún día se vea nuevamente su potencial.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chris_ALOR said:


> *En serio se van!!!! *:cheer::cheer: Que bueno... porque han distorsionado la imagen elegante que tiene el centro del Lima!!!
> 
> Que bonita la sede del colegio de Ingenieros!!!
> 
> El primer edificio mostrado yo le veo potencial detrás del polvo que lo cubre... pero para otras zonas de Lima... no en pleno centro Histórico.
> 
> Saludos Andres.. :hi:


Sì, supongo ... :hahano: ... hagamos fuerza con nuestras mentes ...xD!
El edificio al que te refieres està a una cuadra de la Plaza Sn Martìn.



tacall said:


> :banana: ya era hora.. en especial flor!!
> 
> y si el edificio si lo limpiaran le dieran su buena mano de pintura quedaria muy bien su arquitectura no es nada despreciable


El edificio no es feo, sòlo està descuidado ... hasta cuando??? ... no sè. hno:


----------



## Inkandrew9

J Block said:


> Ese era el edificio de Seguros El Sol, mi vieja trabajó en esa empresa fines de los setenta y comienzo de los ochenta. Hoy se encuentra prácticamente desocupado.
> 
> Muy buenas fotos Andres.


Ok, entonces es el Ex Edificio de Seguros Sol, grax x el dato. Salu2 



roberto_vp said:


> La Colmena merece demasiado ser recuperada, es la avenida más bonita del centro (aún en ese estado).
> *Espero que algún día se vea nuevamente su potencial.*


:yes:


----------



## Inkandrew9

A colores ... 





































Saliendo hacia la Av. Willson rumbo a la Av La Colmena


----------



## Inkandrew9

Edificio Ferrand
































































Av. Willson, Av. Tacna, Av. La Colmena



















La Colmena


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Que bello palacete el de la penúltima foto.... :drool:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Coincido con todos, la avenida La Colmena es muy bonita.


----------



## Tiger_Army

Tremendo recorrido que estás haciendo, Inkandrew, muy buen thread. Recato esta toma:










Cómo mejoran la vista esos árboles.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Gracias por los comentarios 

Sigan comentando para pasar de pag, please


----------



## Inkandrew9

Y llegamos a la Plaza 2 de Mayo ... no pretendìa tomar fotos, pero al ùltimo claudiquè ...


----------



## Inkandrew9




----------



## Inkandrew9




----------



## Chris_ALOR

Ahhh seguro las sacaste en blanco y negro todas por el color de las edificaciones... siempre fueron de ese color medio azul?¿?¿?


----------



## pierejean

Muy buenas tus fotos Inkandrew...como sueño ver la plaza dos de mayo conservada y bien cuidada como la plaza san martin o plaza mayor.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hi! 



Chris_ALOR said:


> Ahhh seguro las sacaste en blanco y negro todas por el color de las edificaciones... *siempre fueron de ese color medio azul?¿?¿?*


No, recuerdo que antes estaban pintadas de un color medio anaranjado, la verdad no sè cual fue su verdadero color, pero de que el color actual es pèsimo, no tengo la menor duda.



pierejean said:


> Muy buenas tus fotos Inkandrew...*como sueño ver la plaza dos de mayo conservada y bien cuidada como la plaza san martin o plaza mayor.*


Ojalà, algùn dìa ... cuando alguno de los pròximos alcaldes se les de la gana de recuperar de una manera adecuada el Centro de Lima.

Salu2


----------



## PaiMei74

Muy buenas fotos Andrés. Toda esa zona alrededor de la Plaza Francia, tanto hacia Wilson, como hacia Jr. de la Unión, tiene un gran potencial, hay mucho por recuperar.


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Despues de pasar por la Plaza 2 de Mayo, no sabìa a donde dirigirme, asì que caminè por Alfonso Ugarte y doblè por una calle cerca al Museo ese que tiene "tendencia neoindigenista" ... caminè, caminè y me encontrè con esto:










Una escuela creo ...¿?

De ahi, caminè un poco màs allà y me encontrè con la sede de una facultad de una universidad, no sè si es de la Sn Ignacio ... no recuerdo muy bien










Como la zona se me hizo desconocida, obvio porque nunca habìa pasado por allì, decidì volver a la Av. Colonial, pasar por Colmena, doblar por la Av.Tacna y entrar a Emancipaciòn:

Frente a la Iglesia de Sn Marcelo podemos ver esta casona apuntalada, la estatua de su pequeña plazuela parece pedir auxilio hno:










Màs adelante




























...










Palais Concert










Pasando el Jiròn de la Uniòn



















En direcciòn a la Plaza Mayor

Scotiabank










BVL










Balcones


----------



## Inkandrew9

PaiMei74 said:


> Muy buenas fotos Andrés. Toda esa zona alrededor de la Plaza Francia, tanto hacia Wilson, como hacia Jr. de la Unión, tiene un gran potencial, hay mucho por recuperar.


Hola, a los tiempos David 

Cada calle de Lima tiene algo què mostrar, làstima que no vemos el potencial que estamos desperdiciando, ojalà no sea demasiado tarde, creo que no ... a pesar de todo.

Salu2 :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ìconos de la ciudad ...

Catedral de Lima




























Palacio Arzobispal


----------



## Inkandrew9

Palacio de Gobierno


----------



## Inkandrew9

Nadie comenta ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Yap!!!! YO!!!!!!!!!! 

Me gusta ese palacete de color azul acero (aunque no mucho el color).... más bien me parece rescatable que hasta su fachada lateral está bien trabajada... si fueran así todos los edificios ... :gaah:

Esa plazuela se ve bastante olvidada... urgente se debe recuperar ese espacio público. 

Las fotos que más me gustaron fueron obvio las de la catedral... :drool: Saludos Andres :hi:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chris_ALOR said:


> Yap!!!! YO!!!!!!!!!!


:hug:

:cheers1:​


Chris_ALOR said:


> Me gusta ese palacete de color azul acero (aunque no mucho el color).... más bien me parece rescatable que hasta su fachada lateral está bien trabajada... si fueran así todos los edificios ... :gaah:
> 
> Esa plazuela se ve bastante olvidada... urgente se debe recuperar ese espacio público.
> 
> Las fotos que más me gustaron fueron obvio las de la catedral... :drool: Saludos Andres :hi:


Y pues, a mi tambièn me gusta ese edificio azul, el color nop. Sobre la plazuela, ahora con las rejas a su alrededor se convirtiò en parte de la casa. 

Salu2 :cheers2:​


----------



## El Bajopontino

Chris_ALOR said:


> Ahhh seguro las sacaste en blanco y negro todas por el color de las edificaciones... siempre fueron de ese color medio azul?¿?¿?


Como todos los edificios en Lima, puesa ha pasado por varias fases de color, la anterior a este azul fue un celeste igual de feo, aunque por bastante tiempo estuvo de color rosado.

Igual la plaza està muy degradada e insegura, nada turìstica.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Esta es la facultad de enfermerìa de la Universidad Cayetano Heredia.


----------



## Inkandrew9

El Bajopontino said:


> Esta es la facultad de enfermerìa de la Universidad Cayetano Heredia.


A yaaah!!! entonces es la Cayetano kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Sigamos ....*

Cruzando el rìo Rìmac a travès del puente de piedra.










Mirando a la derecha


----------



## Inkandrew9

Cruzamos la calle y seguimos ...




























La cruda realidad ...










Mirando hacia una esquina


----------



## PaiMei74

Que buenas fotos. ¿Me parece o se ha adoquinado también esa parte del Rímac? ¿Ves alguna mejora en los edificios, pintura, etc.? Al parecer aun falta mucho por hacer. Que siga el tour fotográfico.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Estimado, aún no pones la foto de la casona que demolieron en el jirón Trujillo, o al menos que espacio que dejó.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Tanto potencial desperdiciado en el Jirón Trujillo...


----------



## Inkandrew9

PaiMei74 said:


> Que buenas fotos. ¿Me parece o se ha adoquinado también esa parte del Rímac? ¿Ves alguna mejora en los edificios, pintura, etc.? Al parecer aun falta mucho por hacer. Que siga el tour fotográfico.


Sì, se ha adoquinado el trayecto del Centro Comercial 7 de Agosto hasta la Iglesia de Sn Làzaro. Y pues ... mi opiniòn respecto a esta intervenciòn es que deja mucho que desear, si bien es cierto que hay presencia policial, los imnuebles siguen en mal estado, se les ha pasado una mano de pintura a la mala, es un fachadismo, pudo ser mejor, pero a esperar què buenas nuevas nos traerà el Alcalde Leyton y su "Alameda Trujillo" ... :S

Salu2 David.


----------



## Inkandrew9

El Bajopontino said:


> Estimado, aún no pones la foto de la casona que demolieron en el jirón Trujillo, o al menos que espacio que dejó.


Es cierto, termino con las fotos de este recorrido y pasarè al sgte donde aparece la casa demolida.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chris_ALOR said:


> Tanto potencial desperdiciado en el Jirón Trujillo...


No te imaginas ... (Bueno ... si por las fotos ..xD!)


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Metro - Ex Teatro Perricholi





































...



















Iglesia de Sn Làzaro



















A color ... :S










Publicidad de la "remodelaciòn" ... :S


----------



## limeñologo

Es que ya estan construyendo algo en ese espacio de la casona de esquina que fue demolida???
Has puesto por si acaso alguna foto de la vieja casona que fue demolida?, es que me he perdido algunas paginas de tu interesante thread y no he tenido tiempo para ponerme al dia....hno:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Vista del Jr Trujillo desde la iglesia de Sn Làzaro hacia Palacio de Gobierno



















Media vuelta ... una mirada al panorama que dejamos ...










Mejor a B&N










...



















Aproximàndonos màs










...

Cruzando el puente de piedra llegamos a la parte posterior de Palacio










Vemos los rieles del tren ... 

Largo camino por recorrer en cuanto a recuperaciòn y puesta en valor de nuestro patrimonio.










Caminando por la Alameda


----------



## Inkandrew9

limeñologo said:


> Es que ya estan construyendo algo en ese espacio de la casona de esquina que fue demolida???
> Has puesto por si acaso alguna foto de la vieja casona que fue demolida?, es que me he perdido algunas paginas de tu interesante thread y no he tenido tiempo para ponerme al dia....hno:


En mis siguientes actualizaciones mostrarè la casona demolida.

Salu2 Limeñologo


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Amarillo de casonas con celeste de la Iglesia = terrible combinación... sin embargo y no me cansare de decirlo tiene un potencial inmenso esta calle.... lamentable que la "puesta en valor" del Jirón Trujillo no haya rescatado los valores intrínsecos de dicha vía. 

Algo recontra fuera de lugar es pintar a los edificios contemporáneos igual que a los coloniales... así piensan que se puede llegar a uniformizar este ambiente urbano monumental?¿?¿? las edificaciones con valor histórico y arquitectónico deben destacarse sobre las que carecen de valor alguno.


----------



## roberto_vp

La foto de la remodelación es demasiada ironía, ponen adoquines en el piso mientras las casas se caen.


----------



## Limeñito

Ese diamante en bruto no merece tanta huachafada, pero bueno, muy bonita la iglesia de San Lázaro y a ver si algún día luce un color decente


----------



## darioperu

buen recorrido inkan, el proceso de mejorar el distrito del rimac, est en proceso, en la gestion anterior del alcalde lamentablemente no se hizo nada las calles del distrito estaban muy descuidados


----------



## El Bajopontino

Como me gusta la iglesia de San Lázaro, todo un símbolo del Rímac.


----------



## Canelita

Oh, qué grata sorpresa ver una vez más el jirón Truijillo, cada vez se ve más cambiado. Ése era mi barrio totalmente, vaya que casi ni reconozco los negocios, recuerdo que había una quinta donde operaba una peña (ahí creo que tuvo sus inicios Ronny Zuzunaga, él y yo participábamos en el coro del barrio) y un lugar donde podías apostar a los caballos, muchos restaurantes, un chifa antiguo de esos que tenían los cuartitos privados, panaderías, en fin, mucha actividad comercial en el jirón Trujillo. El cine Perricholi sí que se ve diferente, y como siempre la iglesia San Lázaro al final del jirón, es una imagen tan emblemática del Rímac. A mí también me encanta, así viejita como está y con tan mal color (en blanco y negro se ve genial, ojalá le descascararan la pintura y la dejaran al natural, haría mejor juego con el amarillo de los negocios). 

En fin, siempre me conmueve y entusiasma ver mi antiguo barrio, humilde y pobre, pero es donde crecí y siempre le tengo guardado un lugar muy especial en este corazón perucho...

Gracias amigo por los recuerdos...te lo agradezco en el alma. :hug:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hi!!! 

Christian, a pesar de no saber los patrones de còmo llevar a cabo una recuperaciòn, siempre he pensado los mismo, estoy de acuerdo con lo que expones.

Roberto, esa foto pintar de cuerpo entero esa "remodelaciòn" ... ojalà se revierta esta situaciòn y no sea demasiado tarde.

Àngel, claro, pero ten en cuenta que no sòlo es el color de las fachadas. 

DarioPeru, grax x la visita, y si ... urge hacer màs por el Rìmac.

Bajo, claro, es todo un sìmbolo que merece ser recuperado, da pena cuando uno entra y ve el estado en el que se encuentra 

Akane, tengo màs fotos del Rìmac, pero no te pongas triste, porque si no no las subo ...xD! 
Nahh, tu sabes que todas las fotos que tomo del Rìmac te las dedico 

Salu2 a to2 :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Al dìa sgte ...*

Plaza y Municipalidad del Rìmac:










Muy cerca de esta placita, encontramos una iglesia de la cual no recuerdo el nombre:














































Sigilosamente regresè a la plaza:










Arboles y casas a la derecha










Vemos la municipalidad:










Ok, ok ... a colores ...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Caminè por la parte izquierda del municipio hasta llegar al Jr Trujillo, doblè a la derecha y entrè a ver el lado izquierdo de esta calle:

Casona










La esquina de esta casona (de la izquierda) fue demolida en su interior ... y no sè como estarà ahora










Seguimos caminando:

Dua Passo


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Aja.. primera vez que veo el municipio del Rimac... se ve un toque descuidada la plazita pero tiene arreglo.

Gracias por el recorrido Andres :hug:


----------



## roberto_vp

Simpática plaza, me gustan esos balcones. Buenas fotos.


----------



## Limanidad

Bellos los rincones del Rimac y buenas imágenes.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chris_ALOR said:


> Aja.. primera vez que veo el municipio del Rimac... se ve un toque descuidada la plazita pero tiene arreglo.
> 
> Gracias por el recorrido Andres :hug:



Mmm ... què raro, creo que ya habìa mostrado esta placita y la municipalidad, pero creo que las fotos no fueron muy buenas ... por eso nadie las recuerda ...xD!

Salu2 Christian :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9

roberto_vp said:


> Simpática plaza, me gustan esos balcones. Buenas fotos.


:cheers:



Limanidad said:


> Bellos los rincones del Rimac y buenas imágenes.


Grax x la visita Limanidad kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Next!!!*


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos la caminata*

Salì de Sn Làzaro y me dirigì hacia la izquierda, al Jr Chiclayo.



















...










...



















Contraste



















...










Caminando hacia la Alameda de Los Descalzos y dando un vistazo hacia atràs










Casonas


----------



## Inkandrew9

Lleguè a la alameda, pero recordè el primer recorrido de este thread, asì que me dirigì hacia el Paseo de Aguas ...





































...























































Parte trasera de la fabrica Backus (Cristal) Jr Hualgayoc creo ¿?










A B&N


----------



## El Bajopontino

El Rímac sigue igualito.


----------



## roberto_vp

Realmente el Rímac necesita un extreme makeover... su potencial es demasiado.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

roberto_vp said:


> Realmente el Rímac necesita un extreme makeover... su potencial es demasiado.


Sip.... :yes.

Parece que se ha conservado el perfil urbano en el Jirón Chiclayo... eso sería una buena base para intervenir la zona y darle una buena conservación a las casonas. Saludos Andres :cheers:


----------



## J Block

Qué puedo decir? Todo feo, todo descuidado, maltrecho, decadente, apolillado. El Rímac está horrible.

Gracias por las fotos, Andrés. Es una lástima que nuestro patrimonio se encuentre en esas condiciones.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Brunito eres demasiado "radical"...*

Acepto lo de "descuidado,maltrecho,decadente y apolillado"...pero lo de "feo" no,porque la zona realmente es interesante,pero efectivamente necesita una REMODELACIÓN URGENTE !!!!... esa parte antigua del Rímac me hace recordar a los Barrios Altos,que teniendo tanto potencial para ampliar el Circuito Turístico de Lima Histórica,como que Castañeda & Asociados,sólo se preocupan en las manzanas aledañas a la Plaza Mayor....y el resto..bien gracias... me apena más el Rímac que los Barrios Altos,puesto que tiene la Alameda y el Paseo de Aguas que fácilmente podrían rivalizar como puntos turísticos con la Plaza Mayor y la Plaza San Martín... pero....en fín,una pena,pero al mismo tiempo me encantaron las fotos de Andrew !!!... 


J Block said:


> Qué puedo decir? Todo feo, todo descuidado, maltrecho, decadente, apolillado. El Rímac está horrible.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos, Andrés. Es una lástima que nuestro patrimonio se encuentre en esas condiciones.


----------



## J Block

^^ Lo 'feo' es ver un edificio bello en decadencia.


----------



## Canelita

Wow--si mal no recuerdo, el edificio de la izquierda era una sucursal del Banco de Crédito, era como una casona y no se veía nada mal. La tienda de la derecha era una dulcería que tenía cualquier cantidad de negocio. Qué nostalgia... 

Ya sé que no estamos en la sección de Debate Urbano, pero creo que se aprovecharía más el thread sugiriendo cómo emprender un proyecto de regeneración del patrimonio bajopontino. ¿Qué otros proyectos pueden servir de modelo? ¿Cómo habrían cambiado el jirón Trujillo? Muchos de ustedes versados en el campo de la arquitectura nos podrían enseñar tanto a nosotros. Como que tanta crítica ya está de más, ¿no? 

Me parece que uno de los factores más cruciales es que muchas de estas propiedades son alquiladas, los inquilinos no están dispuestos a (ni tendrán los medios, de seguro) invertir en algo que no les pertenece, y los dueños en su vasta mayoría tampoco quieren hacerlo. ¿Qué hacer? ¿Expropiar? Me gustaría saber qué es lo mejor...


----------



## Limanidad

Coincido en que se necesita una urgente intervención en estas zonas del Rimac; sin embargo hasta que los alcaldes no posean una cultura arquitectónica más allá del concreto y el vidrio, será muy difícil una intervención a no ser de un mega "Casa Cor" pero donde la intervención del poblador sea lo principal aparte de la intervención de la empresa privada. Muy testimoniales esta vez tus fotos Inkandrew9.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Bajo, me da pena que siga igualito el Rìmac, osea si bien por un lado los monumentos siguen "en pie", ¿Cuanto tiempo màs resitiràn? Y pues, ojalà todavìa estemos a tiempo cuando se tome la desiciòn de recuperarlo, junto con otraz zonas de Lima Històrica.

Roberto, de hecho ... si convocaran a voluntarios yo me apunto sin dudarlo :yes:

Christian, es cierto, a pesar del tiempo todavìa se conserva el perfil urbano de las calles rimenses, algunas construcciones "modernas" interrumpen la armonìa, pero puden ser demolidas sin problema alguno.

Bruno, pues sì, el potencial del Rìmac està descuidado ... hasta què punto llegaremos??? ... se podrìa hacer algo parecido a lo de la campaña del tren elèctrico, empezar a concientizar màs a la gente???

Miraflorino, gracias x la visita ... què màs puedo decir??? ... sòlo que necesitamos hacer algo para todo esto.

Akane, normal, tus propuestas estàn bienvenidas, hasta podrìamos crear un thread en el Subforo de Debate. El punto que pones en relieve està bueno para comenzar, se tendrìa que hacer una base de datos o expediente de la situaciòn de cada inmueble de una zona especìfica, para despues poder diagnosticar.

Limanidad, creo que por lo menos deberìa existir una figura o mecanìsmo jurìdico (si es que no existe) para que el apoyo de entidades privadas puedan ser direccionadas hacia esta labor (algo asì como lo que se realiza en los complejos arqueològicos norteños), claro que siempre y cuando sean lideradas por los organismos competentes, espero que dentro de poco se apruebe el proyecto de ley que apruebe el Ministerio de La Cultura, serìa un buen paso para que esto suceda.

Salu2 a to2


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Seguimos ...*

Regresando al Jr Trujillo, pero ahora con direcciòn hacìa la Calle Palacio.

Recuerdan los trabajos de renovaciòn del Puente Trujillo???



















Palacio




























Pasaje Piura









































































Saliendo por el otro lado ... Santo Domingo!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

:lol::lol: ya sabia que a la Iglesia de Santo Domingo la ibas a sacar a B/N...

Haber como queda la "renovación" del puente Trujillo. Saludos Andres :hi:


----------



## Inkandrew9

La renovaciòn terminò hace varios meses, quedò bien por cierto. Salu2 Christian


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas tomas... al pasaje Piura tampoco le queda tan bien ese color. Sería perfecto un blanco o un beige claro.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Apoyo la noción ^^ y un bello brital...


----------



## darioperu

Buen recorrido Inkan, si que haces buenos paseos muy detallados. 

Saludos.


----------



## Canelita

Inkandrew9 said:


> Hola
> 
> Bajo, me da pena que siga igualito el Rìmac, osea si bien por un lado los monumentos siguen "en pie", ¿Cuanto tiempo màs resitiràn? Y pues, ojalà todavìa estemos a tiempo cuando se tome la desiciòn de recuperarlo, junto con otraz zonas de Lima Històrica.
> 
> Roberto, de hecho ... si convocaran a voluntarios yo me apunto sin dudarlo :yes:
> 
> Christian, es cierto, a pesar del tiempo todavìa se conserva el perfil urbano de las calles rimenses, algunas construcciones "modernas" interrumpen la armonìa, pero puden ser demolidas sin problema alguno.
> 
> Bruno, pues sì, el potencial del Rìmac està descuidado ... hasta què punto llegaremos??? ... se podrìa hacer algo parecido a lo de la campaña del tren elèctrico, empezar a concientizar màs a la gente???
> 
> Miraflorino, gracias x la visita ... què màs puedo decir??? ... sòlo que necesitamos hacer algo para todo esto.
> 
> *Akane, normal, tus propuestas estàn bienvenidas, hasta podrìamos crear un thread en el Subforo de Debate. El punto que pones en relieve està bueno para comenzar, se tendrìa que hacer una base de datos o expediente de la situaciòn de cada inmueble de una zona especìfica, para despues poder diagnosticar.*
> 
> Limanidad, creo que por lo menos deberìa existir una figura o mecanìsmo jurìdico (si es que no existe) para que el apoyo de entidades privadas puedan ser direccionadas hacia esta labor (algo asì como lo que se realiza en los complejos arqueològicos norteños), claro que siempre y cuando sean lideradas por los organismos competentes, espero que dentro de poco se apruebe el proyecto de ley que apruebe el Ministerio de La Cultura, serìa un buen paso para que esto suceda.
> 
> Salu2 a to2


Gracias Andrés, me parece que así se hacen más fructíferas nuestras opiniones. A ver si los arquitectos o futuros arquitectos o profesionales en planeamiento urbano nos iluminen con su conocimiento y sugerencias constructivas... 

El pasaje Piura también me trae gratos recuerdos. Como dice Christian, sería lindo que le pusieran un techo de vitral, reluciría aún más...

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## papiriqui

andrew, se q en el psje piura o correo central has tratado de plasmar la belleza arquitectonica del lugar,,, pero no pude apreciar la via o calzada en si..
sigue llena de vendedores de mapas del peru-souvenirs-laminas-jugos y huevos de codorniz?
saludos caminante de siete suelas.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

Roberto, es cierto, pero hay que agradecer que no està amarillo lùcuma o rojo p&ta como el Cordano. Los colores que mencionas son lo màs idòneos a mi parecer.

Christian, el vitral tambièn serìa estupendo.

Akane, el Pasaje Piura es muy bello, a pesar de lucir descuidado, los màrmoles de las escalinatas estàn muy desgastados, a veces me lo imagino como una Librerìa-cafè ... serìa sùper 

Grax x la visita Darìo, hago lo que puedo 

Tigrillo, sì ... sigue ese tipo de comercio, no ha cambiado mucho.

Salu2 !!!


----------



## cesium

^^

creo que la llaman La Capilla del Puente.

saludos


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Andres.... fotos loco... :gaah:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola 

De tiempo ...xD!

Gracias por los comentarios: Bajopontino, Christian, Akane, alcon17, cesium.

Por cierto, en el libro Itinerarios de Lima, la iglesia en cuestiòn, conocida popularmente como la màs pequeña del mundo, està descrita como Iglesita de San Josè del puente.

Salu2


----------



## Inkandrew9

TOTTUS










Intersecciòn: Av La Colmena (Nicolàs de Pièrola), Av. Tacna, Av Inca Garcilazo de La Vega (Willson) y Pr Tacna.





































Casonas




























Ya por la Av. Venezuela ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La intersección de la Av. La Colmena, Tacna e Inca Garcilazo de la Vega se ve interesante... sería necesario renovar la pintura de varios edificios del lugar para que se vea mejor.

Saludos Andres 

P.d: Que tales colores de la casa en la penúltima foto... :gaah:


----------



## darioperu

LA ESQUINA DE COLMENA CON ESE EDIFICIO PINTADO LUCE BIEN.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Tengo que decirlo en este thread.

Hoy pasé por el jirón azángaro, y me di con la sorpresa de que la Iglesia de Los Huérfanos ha sido pintada de un espantoso color rojo, las molduras de la fachada blanco y el zocalo de color azul. Pucha mare, la verdad me quedé sin palabras.

Pense que el color naranja que tenía había sido la peor elección, pero sin duda este rojo es más feo, bueno hubiera sido de la tonalidad que tiene la iglesia de Santa Rosa.


----------



## roberto_vp

^^ Como para gritar. En verdad, no sé cómo se puede ser tener tan mal gusto, ya es algo que supera el sentido común.

"Lima está linda, cuidala"


----------



## Imanol

Lima esta linda (segun castañeda)... CUIDATE! XD


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola :colgate:

Christian, para que de des una idea de todo el potencial del centro històrico ... y eso que hay àreas que no estàn consideradas històricas dentro de los lìmites de patrimonio de la humanidad, pero que tienen mucho por mostrar. Sobre los colores de la casa, pues ... què te dirè ... :S

Jhonatan, si cerca de la Plaza Mayor, Sto Domingo fue pintado de rojo ... eso ya era muestra de lo que poco les interesa a nuestra autoridades es ornato de la ciudad, nisiquiera tienen criterio para algo tan simple o en su defecto dejan que cualquiera atente las construcciones a su libre antojo.

Salu2 Dario, Roberto y Manuel.


----------



## Inkandrew9

*Algo de La semana de Lima*

Como habìa comentado en otro thread, me animè a ir a la Plaza Sn Martìn, para ver de cerca la estatua del general, fui un mièrcoles en la tarde (tiràndome la pera ...xD!) y pues lleguè a la plaza en la cual se habìa levantado unos andamios alrededor del monumento, antes de subir se tenìa que esperar el turno haciendo la cola.

Aquì estàn las fotos que tomè, espero sean de su agrado:




























...



















...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Edificios alrededor














































Terminè la visita, bajè y me fui a pasear por los alrededores, hasta llegar a la Plazoleta de Sn Francisco, caminè hacia el Parque de La Muralla y le tomè unas fotos a la portada lateral de la Capilla de la Virgen:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Una pena el estado de la portada lateral de la Iglesia de la Soledad.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

^^ se ve bastante olvidado... hno:

Que chevre las fotos desde la altura del monumento a San Martín... y la plaza del mismo nombre es una belleza.!!! Gracias Andres. :hug:


----------



## darioperu

Muy buenos angulos Inkan, me gustaria que se pudiera seguir utilizando el andamio para poder apreciar la plaza san martin, ha sido una gran idea el utilizarlo en la semana de Lima.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Andrew : Maravillado con tu thread !!!!*

Junto con "Lima de siempre" son mis favoritos !!!!... impresionante tus recorridos y las descripciones tan amenas que vas haciendo... FELICITACIONES !!!!... :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Germinal

El Bajopontino said:


> Tengo que decirlo en este thread.
> 
> Hoy pasé por el jirón azángaro, y me di con la sorpresa de que la Iglesia de Los Huérfanos ha sido pintada de un espantoso color rojo, las molduras de la fachada blanco y el zocalo de color azul. Pucha mare, la verdad me quedé sin palabras.
> 
> Pense que el color naranja que tenía había sido la peor elección, pero sin duda este rojo es más feo, bueno hubiera sido de la tonalidad que tiene la iglesia de Santa Rosa.


Que pena. La huachaferia en su mayor expresion hno:


----------



## cesium

La estatua ecuestre de San Martín a esa altura se ve realmente majestuosa, una lástima que una iglesia como La Soledad que forma parte del conjunto religioso más importante de las americas se encuentre totalmente abandonada.

saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9

Saludos a todos, gracias por los comentarios


----------



## Miraflorino

*Un hermosisimo edificio tan desaprovechado !!!!*

Andrew...tus fotos maravillosas..tu thread lo veo y lo reveo porque es magnífico !!!!.. pero algunas fotos no dejan de darme cierta tristeza al apreciar edificios ó casas hermosísimas que actualmente lucen en estado de abandono ó totalmente descuidadas... Un ejemplo,éste hermosísimo edificio que se aprecia a la derecha de la foto,en la esquina de La Colmena con Wilson,frente mismo al Edificio "La Colmena".


----------

